# NFL Players say Brady is lying about not knowing the balls deflated



## JimH52

Is Tom Brady lying Ex-players find DeflateGate story soft - NY Daily News

Brady knew....


----------



## HUGGY

I think Tom Brady should have the right to inspect Russell Wilson's balls.


----------



## aaronleland

Brady knew. The QB would be the first person to know how well the balls were inflated.


----------



## HUGGY

The NFL QBs each have very exacting standards for their team's footballs.

The ball boys and equipment people spend HOURS making the balls just so to please the starting QBs desires.

NOW they ALL have amnesia.  Nobody involved cares a hoot about how the balls are prepared or how they are inflated.

If the balls were deflated by 2 lbs it was on direction by Tom Brady.  There is a reason why the balls were prepared like they were.  Tom Brady likes a football that squeezes somewhat when he grips it obviously.  The other motivator is the outcome on the other end of the pass.  The stats.  Brady like ALL other QBs like completed passes.  It is easier to catch a football that compresses where the hands grab it from flight increasing the chances of a completion.  This is especially true when the ball is wet or cold.

Another reason is the threat of the interception.  As was demonstrated in the Seahawk game last Sunday when the ball skips off of the hands of the intended receiver it flies farther making the possibility of an interception more likely.

There are good reasons to make the ball easier to throw and catch.  There are good reasons to have rules to limit the catchability and throwability of the ball so it is the same as possible for all players.  It's called a level playing field.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

aaronleland said:


> Brady knew. The QB would be the first person to know how well the balls were inflated.


yeah what a clever liar.even USATODAY said him and belicheat didn't really answer the questions,that they actually evaded them instead.


----------



## Stephanie

the NFL is becoming nothing more than a joke today. First the homosexual loser player, then wife beaters. they have murderers, dog fighting, and every criminal in the book playing for them. But now they are worried over deflated frikken footballs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stephanie said:


> the NFL is becoming nothing more than a joke today. First the homosexual loser player, then wife beaters. they have murderers, dog fighting, and every criminal in the book playing for them. But now they are worried over deflated frikken footballs.



for once,i actually agree with you.the NFL really became a joke back in the early 80's when they started allowing franchises that had played in their cities for over 50 years to move to another city.that was a travesty of justice.I mean were talking teams that had long historys playing in their cities.the colts in Baltimore and the Rams in LA,the rams one was the biggest shocker because they had been there for over 50 years and whoever thought they would be allowed to leave the second biggest media market in the country? that's like the Yankees leaving new York for san Antonio. 

Teams being allowed to move to another city and domed stadiums also have ruined the game more than anything else. domed stadiums? wtf is up with that? the game was not meant to be played indoors like basketball is.jesus.pisses me off that the Vikings had a chace to right themselves but they are screwing it up again with a DOME stadium of course.

now with everything you have mentioned,it has become more of a joke that it ever was even back when it all got started int he 80's.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Anyone who has played sports at any level knows that a deflated ball is easier to grip though It doesn't "fly" as good when you throw it. Plus, you don't need an air gauge to determine if the ball is at the right pressure, you can simply "feel' if it's right pressure or not. Brady if full of shit and just playing Lawyer Games with Semantics.

Which also brings up another question: "Are the Field Goal Kickers footballs *over inflated?*


----------



## PredFan

The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.

Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.

The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.

They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.


----------



## aaronleland

Stephanie said:


> the NFL is becoming nothing more than a joke today. First the homosexual loser player, then wife beaters. they have murderers, dog fighting, and every criminal in the book playing for them. But now they are worried over deflated frikken footballs.



How did Michael Sam make your list? He's gay. He's not a criminal or a cheater. 

I'd agree with the rest of your post, but I hate to. My team is the Steelers. We have Rapistberger.


----------



## HUGGY

PredFan said:


> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.



"Stadium burned to the ground" was a nice touch.  Panthers coach's house burned just before their game with Hawks.  ??????  

Fair question.


----------



## HUGGY

aaronleland said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NFL is becoming nothing more than a joke today. First the homosexual loser player, then wife beaters. they have murderers, dog fighting, and every criminal in the book playing for them. But now they are worried over deflated frikken footballs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did Michael Sam make your list? He's gay. He's not a criminal or a cheater.
> 
> I'd agree with the rest of your post, but I hate to. My team is the Steelers. We have Rapistberger.
Click to expand...


Maybe we should have the rapist's strip club burned to the ground.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.


the cheatriots for sure won their first superbowl thanks to that bullshit tuck rule.No way in hell would that bullshit call have been made had that game been played in oakland.I think that was just because the refs were afraid of getting out of there alive.again no way do thay make that bs call in oakland.I was happy the raiders got their revenge the next year and beat them in oakland on a monday night game.

 same as the dallas/detroit game.the refs were afraid of getting out alive so they picked up the yellow flag after initially making the right call.if that game is played in detroit,no way do they pick up that flag.


----------



## Manonthestreet

DOnt refs ever check them before game starts? They handle them all season and couldnt tell they were low?


----------



## aaronleland

Manonthestreet said:


> DOnt refs ever check them before game starts? They handle them all season and couldnt tell they were low?



They are checked by officials a couple hours before the game. They confirmed that they were properly inflated at that time, but under inflated by halftime.


----------



## HUGGY

This has been a strange week.


----------



## Rocko

I was bored with this story the day it first came out. NE 42 -10


----------



## JimH52

PredFan said:


> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.



How many AFC East Championships have the Cheatriots won due to this cheating?  It is amazing and Gooddell will look the other way.  Remember, he destroyed the evidence in the Camgate scandal.  I expect his butt buddy, Bob Kraft asked him to do that.


----------



## JimH52

Stephanie said:


> the NFL is becoming nothing more than a joke today. First the homosexual loser player, then wife beaters. they have murderers, dog fighting, and every criminal in the book playing for them. But now they are worried over deflated frikken footballs.



I guess I will once again start following NASCAR closely.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rocko said:


> I was bored with this story the day it first came out. NE 42 -10


the cheatriots have not won a game since they got cheating and you expect a blowout even though it will pretty much be a home game for the hawks being in arizona where hawks fans usually have just  as big numbers there as cardinals fans do?


----------



## Rocko

9/11 inside job said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored with this story the day it first came out. NE 42 -10
> 
> 
> 
> the cheatriots have not won a game since they got cheating and you expect a blowout even though it will pretty much be a home game for the hawks being in arizona where hawks fans usually have just  as big numbers there as cardinals fans do?
Click to expand...


Pats will win by Blow out. The seahawks won't be able to stop brady.


----------



## Rocko

I like seattle but I'm going to put 500$ on the Pats covering.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rocko said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored with this story the day it first came out. NE 42 -10
> 
> 
> 
> the cheatriots have not won a game since they got cheating and you expect a blowout even though it will pretty much be a home game for the hawks being in arizona where hawks fans usually have just  as big numbers there as cardinals fans do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pats will win by Blow out. The seahawks won't be able to stop brady.
Click to expand...

you are going to feel pretty silly with your foot in your mouth when it turns out to be a close game. the ravens arent ANYWHERE near as good a team as the cheatriots are and they stood toe to toe with them on their hometurf no less and yet even after that,you think they are going to blow them out.had the ravens not had two of their starters in the secondary imjured ,the pats probably wouldnt have even won that game.

you remind me of all the people who were saying back in the year the pats went undefeated in the regular season.everywhere i went all i heard from from clueless people was how the pats were going to blow out the giants in the superbowl that year. i tried telling them that i thought that pats would win,but it would not be easy for them to do,that they would win,but only a field goal.I got the field goal part right anyways.


----------



## PredFan

Manonthestreet said:


> DOnt refs ever check them before game starts? They handle them all season and couldnt tell they were low?



My limited experience as a QB in high school says that you can't really know unless you are throwing it. But there is no way you get to cheat as much as the patriots do and for as long as they have been without the cooperation of the referees.


----------



## PredFan

JimH52 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many AFC East Championships have the Cheatriots won due to this cheating?  It is amazing and Gooddell will look the other way.  Remember, he destroyed the evidence in the Camgate scandal.  I expect his butt buddy, Bob Kraft asked him to do that.
Click to expand...


Exactly. They have a long history of cheating.


----------



## PredFan

I won't be watching the Super Bowl this year. Only the Seahawks deserve to be there.


----------



## Montrovant

PredFan said:


> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.





Even if you're serious, this is a hilarious post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> Is Tom Brady lying Ex-players find DeflateGate story soft - NY Daily News
> 
> Brady knew....


jerry rice also says THAT SPELLS CHEATING.

If allegations prove true New England Patriots arrogance should have consequences - ESPN Boston

First beli-cheat loses his credibility,now tom has joined him.BeliCHEAT has taught him well.lol


----------



## PredFan

Montrovant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're serious, this is a hilarious post.
Click to expand...


I tend to the severe when I talk about what should be done about them, but the facts are undeniable, and easy to research.


----------



## Iceweasel

I'm just going to wait for the congressional hearings before I make up my mind.


----------



## Montrovant

PredFan said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're serious, this is a hilarious post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to the severe when I talk about what should be done about them, but the facts are undeniable, and easy to research.
Click to expand...


I'm curious how the Tuck Rule game was the Pats cheating?  Did they control the refs, did they know that a tuck rule incident would occur during the game?

A fan of a division rival calling for a team to have their SB wins stripped and stadium burned to the ground for incidents of cheating, some of which are clearly anything but......yeah, still funny.


----------



## PredFan

Montrovant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're serious, this is a hilarious post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to the severe when I talk about what should be done about them, but the facts are undeniable, and easy to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious how the Tuck Rule game was the Pats cheating?  Did they control the refs, did they know that a tuck rule incident would occur during the game?
> 
> A fan of a division rival calling for a team to have their SB wins stripped and stadium burned to the ground for incidents of cheating, some of which are clearly anything but......yeah, still funny.
Click to expand...


The Patriots have been paying off the refs for years. How else can they look at a replay and come up with that horrible call?


----------



## HUGGY

The Patriots won't be paying anybody off in this Super Bowl.


----------



## PredFan

HUGGY said:


> The Patriots won't be paying anybody off in this Super Bowl.



Don't count on it. Why should they stop now? They've been doing it for decades.


----------



## HUGGY

PredFan said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots won't be paying anybody off in this Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count on it. Why should they stop now? They've been doing it for decades.
Click to expand...


Maybe.  Robert Kraft is a snake.  He made most of his fortune by stealing his father in law's company in a leveraged buy out.

Stealing from your own family is about as low as it gets.

He has done it several times.  In fact THAT is how he acquired ownership of the Pats.

Winning at any cost has been pretty much his life's and business template.


----------



## mack20

PredFan said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're serious, this is a hilarious post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to the severe when I talk about what should be done about them, but the facts are undeniable, and easy to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious how the Tuck Rule game was the Pats cheating?  Did they control the refs, did they know that a tuck rule incident would occur during the game?
> 
> A fan of a division rival calling for a team to have their SB wins stripped and stadium burned to the ground for incidents of cheating, some of which are clearly anything but......yeah, still funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have been paying off the refs for years. How else can they look at a replay and come up with that horrible call?
Click to expand...


Hahaha holy shit.  Sorry your team is a pile of turds but this is hilarious.  Some fans are idiots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is more on this.this here is new.i hadn't heard this reported.I only checked it just now on the net cause someone I was talking with today said she heard on ESPN earlier today how the ravens alerted the colts to how the balls were underinflated and told them to be watching for it.

we have heard people say here that it had no bearing on the outcome of the game which is true,however there is now way it did NOT have an outcome on the ravens game though.

Deflategate Baltimore Ravens tipped off Indianapolis Colts about New England Patriots deflating footballs FOX Sports


----------



## mack20

9/11 inside job said:


> here is more on this.this here is new.i hadn't heard this reported.I only checked it just now on the net cause someone I was talking with today said she heard on ESPN earlier today how the ravens alerted the colts to how the balls were underinflated and told them to be watching for it.
> 
> we have heard people say here that it had no bearing on the outcome of the game which is true,however there is now way it did NOT have an outcome on the ravens game though.
> 
> Deflategate Baltimore Ravens tipped off Indianapolis Colts about New England Patriots deflating footballs FOX Sports



I've read that the Ravens believed that it was the kicking balls that were under inflated.  Thoughts on that?


----------



## Synthaholic

*NFL Players say Brady is lying about not knowing the balls deflated *


Of course he's lying.  Basketball pros can tell if the rim is inches off.  Baseball players can tell is a bat is a few ounces off.  Tom Brady is a professional and one of the best at his position ever.

Of course he knew.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Synthaholic

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Haters gonna hate


Who is doing the hating?  Not me.  I could care less about the NFL.  I'm much more concerned about cheating in MLB.  But I'm not gonna close my eyes and ears when it's obvious that Brady is lying.


----------



## JimH52

mack20 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're serious, this is a hilarious post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to the severe when I talk about what should be done about them, but the facts are undeniable, and easy to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious how the Tuck Rule game was the Pats cheating?  Did they control the refs, did they know that a tuck rule incident would occur during the game?
> 
> A fan of a division rival calling for a team to have their SB wins stripped and stadium burned to the ground for incidents of cheating, some of which are clearly anything but......yeah, still funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have been paying off the refs for years. How else can they look at a replay and come up with that horrible call?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha holy shit.  Sorry your team is a pile of turds but this is hilarious.  Some fans are idiots.
Click to expand...




mack20 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're serious, this is a hilarious post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to the severe when I talk about what should be done about them, but the facts are undeniable, and easy to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious how the Tuck Rule game was the Pats cheating?  Did they control the refs, did they know that a tuck rule incident would occur during the game?
> 
> A fan of a division rival calling for a team to have their SB wins stripped and stadium burned to the ground for incidents of cheating, some of which are clearly anything but......yeah, still funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have been paying off the refs for years. How else can they look at a replay and come up with that horrible call?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha holy shit.  Sorry your team is a pile of turds but this is hilarious.  Some fans are idiots.
Click to expand...


And some teams just cheat over and over and over and over and........


----------



## HUGGY

Brady can't admit to anything.  It would be like a thread of yarn sticking out of a sweater and someone pulls on it by asking the right question.  First the neck becomes unraveled.... and on and on until the whole thing is just a rat's nest on the floor.


----------



## JimH52

I hope the refs make one of their patented bonehead calls at the end of the game and after the Cheatriots lose, Billicheat and Shady Brady will have to whine and cry until the 2015 season begins.  Maybe Billicheat will storm off the field and leave his team alone again, like he did in the last Giants SB they lost.  They are an embarrassment to the NFL.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And yet...Belicheat and Brady wll be back next year as if nothing happens.
And THAT is why I cannot stand the Patriots. 
Of course he knew. I don't think anyone for a second believes he didn't.
This man has spent decades constantly handling footballs. To believe he would not know such a significant difference in the balls is ridiculous. 
And so are the fans who are making excuses for it.


----------



## Synthaholic

There's talk that Belichek may be suspended for the Super Bowl.


----------



## HUGGY

This is the ultimate perfect storm media nightmare.  

I love it!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Synthaholic said:


> There's talk that Belichek may be suspended for the Super Bowl.



BELICHEK????
Uhhh...Brady??? I would think that would be more appropriate.


----------



## boedicca

Of course Brady is lying...he looked guilty as sin in that pathetic news conference.

BAN HIM!  and the Pats.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Patriots Coach Belichick and QB Brady must face suspensions from NFL James Varney NOLA.com

Is the NFL Going to Let Brady and Belichick Play It for a Fool Bleacher Report


----------



## Synthaholic

iamwhatiseem said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's talk that Belichek may be suspended for the Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BELICHEK????
> Uhhh...Brady??? I would think that would be more appropriate.
Click to expand...

Nah - the coach is ultimately responsible.  And the NFL isn't going to hobble the Patriots on the biggest ratings night of the year.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I hope both Brady and Belicheat are suspended from the SuperBowl.
I think it is appropriate. 
Once and for all you have to show this f*cking team that cheating is not acceptable.
The news conference was an absolute joke, and yet another testament that Belicheat doesn't give a flying doughnut about what anyone thinks and has zero remorse for any wrongdoings. 
And Brady? He cheated. And the sad f*cking thing is - he didn't have to.
It's one thing for some poor sap to try and cheat to win, but when and a truly gifted player like Brady does it - it makes it all the more pathetic.
Thank God I am not a Patriot fan, and be forced to grovel in excuses and denial.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> This is the ultimate perfect storm media nightmare.
> 
> I love it!


 I wouldn't if I were a Hawks fan.  Remember what happened the last time they had an "us against the world" mentality?


----------



## mack20

iamwhatiseem said:


> I hope both Brady and Belicheat are suspended from the SuperBowl.
> I think it is appropriate.
> Once and for all you have to show this f*cking team that cheating is not acceptable.
> The news conference was an absolute joke, and yet another testament that Belicheat doesn't give a flying doughnut about what anyone thinks and has zero remorse for any wrongdoings.
> And Brady? He cheated. And the sad f*cking thing is - he didn't have to.
> It's one thing for some poor sap to try and cheat to win, but when and a truly gifted player like Brady does it - it makes it all the more pathetic.
> Thank God I am not a Patriot fan, and be forced to grovel in excuses and denial.


 If you think that's appropriate, I think you're fucking retarded.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Synthaholic said:


> Nah - the coach is ultimately responsible.  And the NFL isn't going to hobble the Patriots on the biggest ratings night of the year.



Are you kidding?
Tossing out Belicheat and Brady would ensure probably the most watched Superbowl in history!!!
I would for damn sure to record and rewatch it dozens of times just to enjoy the humiliation the franchise deserves.


----------



## mack20

iamwhatiseem said:


> Patriots Coach Belichick and QB Brady must face suspensions from NFL James Varney NOLA.com
> 
> Is the NFL Going to Let Brady and Belichick Play It for a Fool Bleacher Report


 Yes, let's all take advice from MIKE FREEMAN. I mean, seriously, the guy could not be more of a joke. He flips his position to whatever he thinks people want to hear CONSTANTLY.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

mack20 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope both Brady and Belicheat are suspended from the SuperBowl.
> I think it is appropriate.
> Once and for all you have to show this f*cking team that cheating is not acceptable.
> The news conference was an absolute joke, and yet another testament that Belicheat doesn't give a flying doughnut about what anyone thinks and has zero remorse for any wrongdoings.
> And Brady? He cheated. And the sad f*cking thing is - he didn't have to.
> It's one thing for some poor sap to try and cheat to win, but when and a truly gifted player like Brady does it - it makes it all the more pathetic.
> Thank God I am not a Patriot fan, and be forced to grovel in excuses and denial.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that's appropriate, I think you're fucking retarded.
Click to expand...


Oh...Pats fan eh?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

mack20 said:


> If you think that's appropriate, I think you're fucking retarded.


----------



## Manonthestreet

NFL=WWF got get that viewer-ship up


----------



## mack20

iamwhatiseem said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope both Brady and Belicheat are suspended from the SuperBowl.
> I think it is appropriate.
> Once and for all you have to show this f*cking team that cheating is not acceptable.
> The news conference was an absolute joke, and yet another testament that Belicheat doesn't give a flying doughnut about what anyone thinks and has zero remorse for any wrongdoings.
> And Brady? He cheated. And the sad f*cking thing is - he didn't have to.
> It's one thing for some poor sap to try and cheat to win, but when and a truly gifted player like Brady does it - it makes it all the more pathetic.
> Thank God I am not a Patriot fan, and be forced to grovel in excuses and denial.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that's appropriate, I think you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...Pats fan eh?
Click to expand...

 
Absolutely, but there's not a reasonable football fan in the world who thinks what you suggest would be appropriate. Your idea of appropriate is, as stated above, fucking retarded.  Period.


----------



## mack20

iamwhatiseem said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that's appropriate, I think you're fucking retarded.
Click to expand...



Hahahaha oh yeah, I'M the whiner here.  The world you live in is pretty special.


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the ultimate perfect storm media nightmare.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't if I were a Hawks fan.  Remember what happened the last time they had an "us against the world" mentality?
Click to expand...


Why should the Hawks care?  They aren't behind it.  Just HOW can the Patriots be mad at the Seahawks over this?

If they are THAT stupid...then fine.  We will know they are THAT stupid and will plan accordingly.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the ultimate perfect storm media nightmare.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't if I were a Hawks fan.  Remember what happened the last time they had an "us against the world" mentality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the Hawks care?  They aren't behind it.  Just HOW can the Patriots be mad at the Seahawks over this?
> 
> If they are THAT stupid...then fine.  We will know they are THAT stupid and will plan accordingly.
Click to expand...


You completely misunderstood me.  Of course the Seahawks had nothing to do with it.  Doesn't mean the Pats won't go into that game pissed off at the world and dead set on proving everyone wrong.  Not an ideal scenario for the Hawks IMO.  Not to mention that their players keep stupidly giving the Patriots bulletin board material.


----------



## Manonthestreet

If I was Brady I would say the refs did it to juice pregame hype


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the ultimate perfect storm media nightmare.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't if I were a Hawks fan.  Remember what happened the last time they had an "us against the world" mentality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the Hawks care?  They aren't behind it.  Just HOW can the Patriots be mad at the Seahawks over this?
> 
> If they are THAT stupid...then fine.  We will know they are THAT stupid and will plan accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely misunderstood me.  Of course the Seahawks had nothing to do with it.  Doesn't mean the Pats won't go into that game pissed off at the world and dead set on proving everyone wrong.  Not an ideal scenario for the Hawks IMO.  Not to mention that their players keep stupidly giving the Patriots bulletin board material.
Click to expand...


You mean "keep" as in one guy that hardly ever plays saying he didn't think Gronkowski is that good?

That's just one nobody who answered a question stupidly.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

mack20 said:


> You completely misunderstood me.  Of course the Seahawks had nothing to do with it.  Doesn't mean the Pats won't go into that game pissed off at the world and dead set on proving everyone wrong.  Not an ideal scenario for the Hawks IMO.  Not to mention that their players keep stupidly giving the Patriots bulletin board material.



You are completely misunderstanding everyone.
No one, nobody, not a single clear thinking NFL fan of any team thinks for one second that the deflated balls determined the outcome of the game. 
Pissed off at the world?/ Prove everyone wrong??
Wrong about what??
That they didn't cheat?
That's your defence? No one, nobody, not a single NFL fan of any team believes Brady that he didn't know. THAT is retarded.
Of course he f*cking knew. The man is more intimate with those game balls than his own wife. It is absurd to believe he didn't know.
Brady is a very talented QB,in the top five in anyone's book. That is the stupid part. He doesn't have to cheat. As I say, that makes it all the more pathetic. What a weak man.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

NFL Players comments on Brady

*Jesse Palmer, former New York Giants quarterback - *"I wouldn't believe that. (That Brady didn't know) Quarterbacks, they're so particular about the footballs they throw in these football games. It's kind of like your Starbucks order. Some quarterbacks like footballs that are worn in. Some like them inflated. Some like them deflated," he said.
*Mark Brunell, former Green Bay Packers quarterback - *"I did not believe what Tom had to say," former Packers, New York Jets and Jacksonville Jaguars player Brunell said on ESPN. "Those balls were deflated. Somebody had to do it. I don't believe there's an equipment manager in the NFL that would, on his own initiative, deflate a ball without the starting QB's approval ... That football is our livelihood. If you don't feel good about throwing that ball? Your success on the football field can suffer from that."
*Jerome Bettis, former Los Angeles/St. Louis Rams and Pittsburgh Steelers halfback - *"I'm so disappointed because I thought this was a perfect opportunity for Tom Brady to go and say 'You know what? I made a mistake. I blew it. It's on me. I'll take the blame here, and this will go away.' He didn't do that," Bettis, nicknamed "The Bus," told ESPN. "I'm disappointed in you, Tom Brady."
*Brian Dawkins, former Philadelphia Eagles and Denver Broncos safety - *"This is unbelievable," Dawkins, nicknamed "Weapon X," said on ESPN. "For you not to know what you touch every play? ... The equipment manager is being thrown under the bus now. Now he's the guy. Now he's the one responsible. He took it upon himself to doctor up the balls when nobody else knew about it? That hard [to believe]."
*John Madden, former Oakland Raiders coach  - *"That would have to be driven by the quarterback," Madden told The Sports Xchange on Wednesday. "That's something that wouldn't be driven by a coach or just the equipment guy. Nobody, not even the head coach, would do anything to a football unilaterally, such as adjust the amount of pressure in a ball, without the quarterback not knowing. It would have to be the quarterback's idea."
*Troy Aikman, former Dallas Cowboys quarterback - *"It's obvious that Tom Brady had something to do with this," Aikman told Dallas sports radio station KTCK-AM on Thursday. "For the balls to be deflated, that doesn't happen unless the quarterback wants that to happen, I can assure you of that."
*Hines Ward, former Pittsburgh Steelers wide receiver - *"It's cheating," Hines Ward said on Wednesday. "Regardless of how you may want to spin it. It helps Tom Brady, provides a better grip on the football, especially in bad weather conditions like rain."


----------



## HUGGY

iamwhatiseem said:


> NFL Players comments on Brady
> 
> *Jesse Palmer, former New York Giants quarterback - *"I wouldn't believe that. (That Brady didn't know) Quarterbacks, they're so particular about the footballs they throw in these football games. It's kind of like your Starbucks order. Some quarterbacks like footballs that are worn in. Some like them inflated. Some like them deflated," he said.
> *Mark Brunell, former Green Bay Packers quarterback - *"I did not believe what Tom had to say," former Packers, New York Jets and Jacksonville Jaguars player Brunell said on ESPN. "Those balls were deflated. Somebody had to do it. I don't believe there's an equipment manager in the NFL that would, on his own initiative, deflate a ball without the starting QB's approval ... That football is our livelihood. If you don't feel good about throwing that ball? Your success on the football field can suffer from that."
> *Jerome Bettis, former Los Angeles/St. Louis Rams and Pittsburgh Steelers halfback - *"I'm so disappointed because I thought this was a perfect opportunity for Tom Brady to go and say 'You know what? I made a mistake. I blew it. It's on me. I'll take the blame here, and this will go away.' He didn't do that," Bettis, nicknamed "The Bus," told ESPN. "I'm disappointed in you, Tom Brady."
> *Brian Dawkins, former Philadelphia Eagles and Denver Broncos safety - *"This is unbelievable," Dawkins, nicknamed "Weapon X," said on ESPN. "For you not to know what you touch every play? ... The equipment manager is being thrown under the bus now. Now he's the guy. Now he's the one responsible. He took it upon himself to doctor up the balls when nobody else knew about it? That hard [to believe]."
> *John Madden, former Oakland Raiders coach  - *"That would have to be driven by the quarterback," Madden told The Sports Xchange on Wednesday. "That's something that wouldn't be driven by a coach or just the equipment guy. Nobody, not even the head coach, would do anything to a football unilaterally, such as adjust the amount of pressure in a ball, without the quarterback not knowing. It would have to be the quarterback's idea."
> *Troy Aikman, former Dallas Cowboys quarterback - *"It's obvious that Tom Brady had something to do with this," Aikman told Dallas sports radio station KTCK-AM on Thursday. "For the balls to be deflated, that doesn't happen unless the quarterback wants that to happen, I can assure you of that."
> *Hines Ward, former Pittsburgh Steelers wide receiver - *"It's cheating," Hines Ward said on Wednesday. "Regardless of how you may want to spin it. It helps Tom Brady, provides a better grip on the football, especially in bad weather conditions like rain."



Those guys are just liars hating on Tom Brady.


----------



## JimH52

iamwhatiseem said:


> Patriots Coach Belichick and QB Brady must face suspensions from NFL James Varney NOLA.com
> 
> Is the NFL Going to Let Brady and Belichick Play It for a Fool Bleacher Report



Yes, Roger will let The Cheatriots off, as he has done before.  He has probably already gotten marching orders from Bob Kraft.  Billicheat and Shady Brady should be banned from the NFL for their continuous and blatant cheating.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

You know...if they win the Superbowl...there will forever be an asterisk after the win.
Twenty years from now, there will be a film roll on the game - and then someone will say...yes, but they were caught cheating...
Again I say - thank God I am not a Pats fan and have to excuse this behavior..or try and look past it.


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> You know...if they win the Superbowl...there will forever be an asterisk after the win.
> Twenty years from now, there will be a film roll on the game - and then someone will say...yes, but they were caught cheating...
> Again I say - thank God I am not a Pats fan and have to excuse this behavior..or try and look past it.



You mean like the asterisks on their previous wins because of Spygate?

Look, this is being blown so far out of proportion it's crazy.  Did Brady know?  Sure, maybe he did.  If he or Belichick knew that balls were being deflated past the rules, should they be punished?  Yeah, that's what you do when rules are broken.  Did that cause Indianapolis to lose 45-7?  Is it going to change the outcome of the Super Bowl?  Of course not.  Yet here are multiple people talking about this as though the deflated balls are on par with PEDs or bribed refs.

There's a lot of Patriots hate exaggerating the drama.

And no, I'm not and have never been a Pats fan.  I'm a Niners fan and was rooting for Indy in the AFC Championship game.  I actually hate this Super Bowl because I'd rather neither of these teams won.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know...if they win the Superbowl...there will forever be an asterisk after the win.
> Twenty years from now, there will be a film roll on the game - and then someone will say...yes, but they were caught cheating...
> Again I say - thank God I am not a Pats fan and have to excuse this behavior..or try and look past it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the asterisks on their previous wins because of Spygate?
> 
> Look, this is being blown so far out of proportion it's crazy.  Did Brady know?  Sure, maybe he did.  If he or Belichick knew that balls were being deflated past the rules, should they be punished?  Yeah, that's what you do when rules are broken.  Did that cause Indianapolis to lose 45-7?  Is it going to change the outcome of the Super Bowl?  Of course not.  Yet here are multiple people talking about this as though the deflated balls are on par with PEDs or bribed refs.
> 
> There's a lot of Patriots hate exaggerating the drama.
> 
> And no, I'm not and have never been a Pats fan.  I'm a Niners fan and was rooting for Indy in the AFC Championship game.  I actually hate this Super Bowl because I'd rather neither of these teams won.
Click to expand...


Like I say, this will likely be the first Superbowl I don't watch in over 30 years. So I am with you there. 
I am a lifelong Steelers fan myself.
At any rate, what I want is for this team to finally get taught a lesson. As well as set an example for everyone else. I am angry, again, not just because they cheated...but that a championship organization, and a five star QB stoops to cheating like a punk. He doesn't need to cheat, and that makes it all the more pathetic.


----------



## mack20

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know...if they win the Superbowl...there will forever be an asterisk after the win.
> Twenty years from now, there will be a film roll on the game - and then someone will say...yes, but they were caught cheating...
> Again I say - thank God I am not a Pats fan and have to excuse this behavior..or try and look past it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the asterisks on their previous wins because of Spygate?
> 
> Look, this is being blown so far out of proportion it's crazy.  Did Brady know?  Sure, maybe he did.  If he or Belichick knew that balls were being deflated past the rules, should they be punished?  Yeah, that's what you do when rules are broken.  Did that cause Indianapolis to lose 45-7?  Is it going to change the outcome of the Super Bowl?  Of course not.  Yet here are multiple people talking about this as though the deflated balls are on par with PEDs or bribed refs.
> 
> There's a lot of Patriots hate exaggerating the drama.
> 
> And no, I'm not and have never been a Pats fan.  I'm a Niners fan and was rooting for Indy in the AFC Championship game.  I actually hate this Super Bowl because I'd rather neither of these teams won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I say, this will likely be the first Superbowl I don't watch in over 30 years. So I am with you there.
> I am a lifelong Steelers fan myself.
> At any rate, what I want is for this team to finally get taught a lesson. As well as set an example for everyone else. I am angry, again, not just because they cheated...but that a championship organization, and a five star QB stoops to cheating like a punk. He doesn't need to cheat, and that makes it all the more pathetic.
Click to expand...


Ahh, the Steelers.  Who roided their way to many Super Bowls.  So many asterisks!!!1!1 Asterisks foreeeeeeeever!!!1!1!


----------



## PredFan

mack20 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're serious, this is a hilarious post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to the severe when I talk about what should be done about them, but the facts are undeniable, and easy to research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious how the Tuck Rule game was the Pats cheating?  Did they control the refs, did they know that a tuck rule incident would occur during the game?
> 
> A fan of a division rival calling for a team to have their SB wins stripped and stadium burned to the ground for incidents of cheating, some of which are clearly anything but......yeah, still funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have been paying off the refs for years. How else can they look at a replay and come up with that horrible call?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha holy shit.  Sorry your team is a pile of turds but this is hilarious.  Some fans are idiots.
Click to expand...


Yes, quite clearly, some fans are idiots.


----------



## PredFan

I've been calling the Patriots cheaters for decades. I've had better people than the idiots here tell me I'm wrong, yet the Patriots keep doing it over and over. Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to be wrong.


----------



## mack20

PredFan said:


> I've been calling the Patriots cheaters for decades. I've had better people than the idiots here tell me I'm wrong, yet the Patriots keep doing it over and over. Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to be wrong.



Cool story bro. So we can agree that the Dolphins are cheaters and the '72 Super Bowl team is tainted, right?  You've been a football fan for so many years you have to know that the Dolphins lost a 1st round pick by tampering with Shula, right?  Pretty big deal, huh?


----------



## Nutz

Its all an Obama conspiracy...he wants a peanut butter QB to win the Superbowl...so he and Holder framed Brady. Its a conspiracy against whitey, I tell ya!


----------



## Politico

What is with this eight pages of BS? Anyone with  a brain can tell when a football is two pounds light. He knew.


----------



## PredFan

mack20 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been calling the Patriots cheaters for decades. I've had better people than the idiots here tell me I'm wrong, yet the Patriots keep doing it over and over. Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story bro. So we can agree that the Dolphins are cheaters and the '72 Super Bowl team is tainted, right?  You've been a football fan for so many years you have to know that the Dolphins lost a 1st round pick by tampering with Shula, right?  Pretty big deal, huh?
Click to expand...


One time? Once that's all you have?

Lame.


----------



## JimH52

iamwhatiseem said:


> I hope both Brady and Belicheat are suspended from the SuperBowl.
> I think it is appropriate.
> Once and for all you have to show this f*cking team that cheating is not acceptable.
> The news conference was an absolute joke, and yet another testament that Belicheat doesn't give a flying doughnut about what anyone thinks and has zero remorse for any wrongdoings.
> And Brady? He cheated. And the sad f*cking thing is - he didn't have to.
> It's one thing for some poor sap to try and cheat to win, but when and a truly gifted player like Brady does it - it makes it all the more pathetic.
> Thank God I am not a Patriot fan, and be forced to grovel in excuses and denial.



If Brady does play, I hope he is booed each time he comes on the field.  But I won't know, since I am not watching it.


----------



## JimH52

PredFan said:


> I've been calling the Patriots cheaters for decades. I've had better people than the idiots here tell me I'm wrong, yet the Patriots keep doing it over and over. Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to be wrong.



They have been cheating and Roger has been destroying the evidence so no one can call them out on it.  I am sure he is concocting some lame excuse to get out of this lie also.


----------



## JimH52

ESPN writer calls for Cheatriots to be banned from Super Bowl!

Throw the Patriots out of the Super Bowl - CNN.com


----------



## Iceweasel

Such drama! They will definitely have close tabs on the ball pressure. If the Pats are guilty there's a fine and punishment for it, forfeiting a game isn't one of them. If it had been a close game I could understand this a bit better.


----------



## Anathema

Stephanie said:


> the NFL is becoming nothing more than a joke today. First the homosexual loser player, then wife beaters. they have murderers, dog fighting, and every criminal in the book playing for them. But now they are worried over deflated frikken footballs.



That's what you get when the majority of your players come from inner city minority neighborhoods and refuse to separate themselves from that society. See Sean Taylor for proof of that


----------



## Papageorgio

JimH52 said:


> I hope the refs make one of their patented bonehead calls at the end of the game and after the Cheatriots lose, Billicheat and Shady Brady will have to whine and cry until the 2015 season begins.  Maybe Billicheat will storm off the field and leave his team alone again, like he did in the last Giants SB they lost.  They are an embarrassment to the NFL.



And you see Carroll leaving USC after NCAA starts investigating rule violations, or the Seahawks leading PED suspensions after Carroll arrives there, and the practice violations that Seattle had earlier this year as a good thing? 

I don't see much difference between Carroll and Belichick. Both push limits and will cheat to win. It's been proven.


----------



## mack20

Anathema said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NFL is becoming nothing more than a joke today. First the homosexual loser player, then wife beaters. they have murderers, dog fighting, and every criminal in the book playing for them. But now they are worried over deflated frikken footballs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you get when the majority of your players come from inner city minority neighborhoods and refuse to separate themselves from that society. See Sean Taylor for proof of that
Click to expand...



Wait...Sean Taylor who was murdered in a home invasion/robbery at his Miami house?


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the refs make one of their patented bonehead calls at the end of the game and after the Cheatriots lose, Billicheat and Shady Brady will have to whine and cry until the 2015 season begins.  Maybe Billicheat will storm off the field and leave his team alone again, like he did in the last Giants SB they lost.  They are an embarrassment to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you see Carroll leaving USC after NCAA starts investigating rule violations, or the Seahawks leading PED suspensions after Carroll arrives there, and the practice violations that Seattle had earlier this year as a good thing?
> 
> I don't see much difference between Carroll and Belichick. Both push limits and will cheat to win. It's been proven.
Click to expand...


You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.

In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:

2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
2012: Denver
2013: tie between 12 teams
2014: Tampa Bay

Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)

Feel free to look it up yourself

2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac


----------



## BluePhantom

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the refs make one of their patented bonehead calls at the end of the game and after the Cheatriots lose, Billicheat and Shady Brady will have to whine and cry until the 2015 season begins.  Maybe Billicheat will storm off the field and leave his team alone again, like he did in the last Giants SB they lost.  They are an embarrassment to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you see Carroll leaving USC after NCAA starts investigating rule violations, or the Seahawks leading PED suspensions after Carroll arrives there, and the practice violations that Seattle had earlier this year as a good thing?
> 
> I don't see much difference between Carroll and Belichick. Both push limits and will cheat to win. It's been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.
> 
> In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:
> 
> 2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
> 2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
> 2012: Denver
> 2013: tie between 12 teams
> 2014: Tampa Bay
> 
> Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)
> 
> Feel free to look it up yourself
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
Click to expand...


t's also worth pointing out that according to the current rosters Seattle has one player with a PED suspension (Bruce) and New England has two that I know of off the top of my head (Browner and Spikes). Browner got booted from Seattle (mainly because Carroll was pissed about his suspensions) but Belichick welcomed him with open arms.  He fits right into their culture.


----------



## JimH52

Raven's warn league of Patriots chearing.

Deflategate Baltimore Ravens tipped off Indianapolis Colts about New England Patriots deflating footballs FOX Sports


----------



## Synthaholic

Any evidence is going to be circumstantial, and they will never get a ball boy to throw anyone under the bus.


----------



## BluePhantom

Synthaholic said:


> Any evidence is going to be circumstantial, and they will never get a ball boy to throw anyone under the bus.



This isn't a court of law (btw most legal cases are settled by circumstantial evidence anyhow).  The NFL is not bound by the legalities that curts are.  It's not hard to see what happened here.  BTW, you are right on the ball boy. I have a friend vacationing in St. Thomas right now that says he saw the Patriots' ball boy down there sipping margaritas and driving a Jaguar.


----------



## JimH52

We need to all consider that Gooddell is overseeing this "investigation."  So don't expect anything that will actually hurt the Cheatriots.  Expect another slap on the wrist.  I am sure he won't be able to find enough evidence to say the Cheatriots are at fault.

Look at his history!  They admitted they were cheating in Spygate and what did he do with the evidence?  HE DESTROYED IT!  How many games have the Cheatriots won with their deflated balls?


----------



## Anathema

mack20 said:


> Wait...Sean Taylor who was murdered in a home invasion/robbery at his Miami house?



Yep. The THUG refused to leave the GHETTO even after becoming a millionaire and he paid the price for it.  Even after the Redskins begged him to do so and offered to help him find a home in NOVA.


----------



## mack20

Anathema said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Sean Taylor who was murdered in a home invasion/robbery at his Miami house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The THUG refused to leave the GHETTO even after becoming a millionaire and he paid the price for it.  Even after the Redskins begged him to do so and offered to help him find a home in NOVA.
Click to expand...


Going to need more explanation here. Because I have no idea what specifically is leading you to say that Taylor's "thug/ghetto" lifestyle is what lead to him being shot by armed intruders during a robbery.


----------



## Anathema

mack20 said:


> Going to need more explanation here. Because I have no idea what specifically is leading you to say that Taylor's "thug/ghetto" lifestyle is what lead to him being shot by armed intruders during a robbery.



Taylor grew up in that neighborhood in Miami where he had legal and gang issues. He went to The U and had legal issues there as well. He gad several legal encounters in that area while a member of the Redskins. 

The Redskins damn near begged Sean Taylor to get out of Miami, move to NOVA and get away from the ghetto/thug life. He refused and paid the price for it.


----------



## mack20

Anathema said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to need more explanation here. Because I have no idea what specifically is leading you to say that Taylor's "thug/ghetto" lifestyle is what lead to him being shot by armed intruders during a robbery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor grew up in that neighborhood in Miami where he had legal and gang issues. He went to The U and had legal issues there as well. He gad several legal encounters in that area while a member of the Redskins.
> 
> The Redskins damn near begged Sean Taylor to get out of Miami, move to NOVA and get away from the ghetto/thug life. He refused and paid the price for it.
Click to expand...


So based on what I've found, Taylor's father was a police officer and he was raised by his grandmother in a low-income to lower middle class neighborhood.  The house where he resided at the time of his death was a (relatively) modest house in an affluent Miami suburb.  Everything that I've seen has indicated that the robbery was not motivated by the occupant of the house (meaning: they didn't specifically target Sean Taylor) but rather because the intruders believed the house would be empty at the time.  It sounds like Taylor did have some issues, but I didn't see anything that would indicate that he "deserved" his death because of his past.   If you have articles and the like to support your statements I'd be interested in seeing them, because what I've found does not mesh very well with your claims.


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> the NFL is becoming nothing more than a joke today. First the homosexual loser player, then wife beaters. they have murderers, dog fighting, and every criminal in the book playing for them. But now they are worried over deflated frikken footballs.



Yeah, sort of like Congress.


----------



## Anathema

mack20 said:


> [..... If you have articles and the like to support your statements I'd be interested in seeing them, because what I've found does not mesh very well with your claims.



He was a convicted felon who refused to leave the area where his gang buddies and his checkered past existed. He had several run ins with the law over the years just before his death. To that end he got what he deserved.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the refs make one of their patented bonehead calls at the end of the game and after the Cheatriots lose, Billicheat and Shady Brady will have to whine and cry until the 2015 season begins.  Maybe Billicheat will storm off the field and leave his team alone again, like he did in the last Giants SB they lost.  They are an embarrassment to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you see Carroll leaving USC after NCAA starts investigating rule violations, or the Seahawks leading PED suspensions after Carroll arrives there, and the practice violations that Seattle had earlier this year as a good thing?
> 
> I don't see much difference between Carroll and Belichick. Both push limits and will cheat to win. It's been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.
> 
> In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:
> 
> 2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
> 2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
> 2012: Denver
> 2013: tie between 12 teams
> 2014: Tampa Bay
> 
> Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)
> 
> Feel free to look it up yourself
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> t's also worth pointing out that according to the current rosters Seattle has one player with a PED suspension (Bruce) and New England has two that I know of off the top of my head (Browner and Spikes). Browner got booted from Seattle (mainly because Carroll was pissed about his suspensions) but Belichick welcomed him with open arms.  He fits right into their culture.
Click to expand...


Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the refs make one of their patented bonehead calls at the end of the game and after the Cheatriots lose, Billicheat and Shady Brady will have to whine and cry until the 2015 season begins.  Maybe Billicheat will storm off the field and leave his team alone again, like he did in the last Giants SB they lost.  They are an embarrassment to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you see Carroll leaving USC after NCAA starts investigating rule violations, or the Seahawks leading PED suspensions after Carroll arrives there, and the practice violations that Seattle had earlier this year as a good thing?
> 
> I don't see much difference between Carroll and Belichick. Both push limits and will cheat to win. It's been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.
> 
> In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:
> 
> 2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
> 2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
> 2012: Denver
> 2013: tie between 12 teams
> 2014: Tampa Bay
> 
> Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)
> 
> Feel free to look it up yourself
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> t's also worth pointing out that according to the current rosters Seattle has one player with a PED suspension (Bruce) and New England has two that I know of off the top of my head (Browner and Spikes). Browner got booted from Seattle (mainly because Carroll was pissed about his suspensions) but Belichick welcomed him with open arms.  He fits right into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN
Click to expand...


That was two years ago and all of the players with the exception of Sherman are gone.  How is THAT going to affect the game next Sunday?


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the refs make one of their patented bonehead calls at the end of the game and after the Cheatriots lose, Billicheat and Shady Brady will have to whine and cry until the 2015 season begins.  Maybe Billicheat will storm off the field and leave his team alone again, like he did in the last Giants SB they lost.  They are an embarrassment to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you see Carroll leaving USC after NCAA starts investigating rule violations, or the Seahawks leading PED suspensions after Carroll arrives there, and the practice violations that Seattle had earlier this year as a good thing?
> 
> I don't see much difference between Carroll and Belichick. Both push limits and will cheat to win. It's been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.
> 
> In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:
> 
> 2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
> 2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
> 2012: Denver
> 2013: tie between 12 teams
> 2014: Tampa Bay
> 
> Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)
> 
> Feel free to look it up yourself
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> t's also worth pointing out that according to the current rosters Seattle has one player with a PED suspension (Bruce) and New England has two that I know of off the top of my head (Browner and Spikes). Browner got booted from Seattle (mainly because Carroll was pissed about his suspensions) but Belichick welcomed him with open arms.  He fits right into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was two years ago and all of the players with the exception of Sherman are gone.  How is THAT going to affect the game next Sunday?
Click to expand...


It was last year, and that in it self show the minimizing. There is Sherman and one other player that are on the squad. I'm just saying, Seattle had a summer practice violation, they had Carroll under investigation at USC. 

I'm just saying all those and it isn't you, that are screaming about the Patriots cheating need to look at their own teams.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you see Carroll leaving USC after NCAA starts investigating rule violations, or the Seahawks leading PED suspensions after Carroll arrives there, and the practice violations that Seattle had earlier this year as a good thing?
> 
> I don't see much difference between Carroll and Belichick. Both push limits and will cheat to win. It's been proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.
> 
> In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:
> 
> 2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
> 2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
> 2012: Denver
> 2013: tie between 12 teams
> 2014: Tampa Bay
> 
> Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)
> 
> Feel free to look it up yourself
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> t's also worth pointing out that according to the current rosters Seattle has one player with a PED suspension (Bruce) and New England has two that I know of off the top of my head (Browner and Spikes). Browner got booted from Seattle (mainly because Carroll was pissed about his suspensions) but Belichick welcomed him with open arms.  He fits right into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was two years ago and all of the players with the exception of Sherman are gone.  How is THAT going to affect the game next Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was last year, and that in it self show the minimizing. There is Sherman and one other player that are on the squad. I'm just saying, Seattle had a summer practice violation, they had Carroll under investigation at USC.
> 
> I'm just saying all those and it isn't you, that are screaming about the Patriots cheating need to look at their own teams.
Click to expand...


Seattle had a Summer practice violation!!????

Well that changes EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.
> 
> In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:
> 
> 2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
> 2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
> 2012: Denver
> 2013: tie between 12 teams
> 2014: Tampa Bay
> 
> Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)
> 
> Feel free to look it up yourself
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t's also worth pointing out that according to the current rosters Seattle has one player with a PED suspension (Bruce) and New England has two that I know of off the top of my head (Browner and Spikes). Browner got booted from Seattle (mainly because Carroll was pissed about his suspensions) but Belichick welcomed him with open arms.  He fits right into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was two years ago and all of the players with the exception of Sherman are gone.  How is THAT going to affect the game next Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was last year, and that in it self show the minimizing. There is Sherman and one other player that are on the squad. I'm just saying, Seattle had a summer practice violation, they had Carroll under investigation at USC.
> 
> I'm just saying all those and it isn't you, that are screaming about the Patriots cheating need to look at their own teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle had a Summer practice violation!!????
> 
> Well that changes EVERYTHING!!!!!
Click to expand...


It changes nothing, cheating is cheating and Carroll and Belichick push envelopes all the time.

However, when its your team, you excuse it. Look at the way you and Blue minimize the Seahawks violations. Nothing wrong with it, it's human nature.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

It is absolutely APPALLING that all of these former NFL players-turned-media-celebrities are PIG-PILING on Tom Brady.
There seems to be a genuine HATRED for Tom Brady amongst these former players.
Jealousy? Envy? Racism?
WHY are these former players singling out Brady and convicting him of doing something that he obviously could not have done?
"Deflate-gate" is a prime example of what is WRONG with this country.
Unproven accusations about purposely deflating footballs gets as much, if not more, attention, and vicious venom, than Rice knocking out his wife, Peterson beating his son, numerous players being suspended for using PEDs, dirty players intentionally trying to injure other players, etc.
Success is ridiculed. Being a good person is a bad thing. finger-pointing, vendettas, revenge, false accusations, and character assassination are now the RULES that a lot of people play by.
I expected a lot better from people like Aikman and Madden and Sharpe and Brunell and Bettis and others. They've already convicted and sentenced Tom Brady, with no evidence at all that Brady did ANYTHING wrong.


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the refs make one of their patented bonehead calls at the end of the game and after the Cheatriots lose, Billicheat and Shady Brady will have to whine and cry until the 2015 season begins.  Maybe Billicheat will storm off the field and leave his team alone again, like he did in the last Giants SB they lost.  They are an embarrassment to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you see Carroll leaving USC after NCAA starts investigating rule violations, or the Seahawks leading PED suspensions after Carroll arrives there, and the practice violations that Seattle had earlier this year as a good thing?
> 
> I don't see much difference between Carroll and Belichick. Both push limits and will cheat to win. It's been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.
> 
> In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:
> 
> 2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
> 2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
> 2012: Denver
> 2013: tie between 12 teams
> 2014: Tampa Bay
> 
> Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)
> 
> Feel free to look it up yourself
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> t's also worth pointing out that according to the current rosters Seattle has one player with a PED suspension (Bruce) and New England has two that I know of off the top of my head (Browner and Spikes). Browner got booted from Seattle (mainly because Carroll was pissed about his suspensions) but Belichick welcomed him with open arms.  He fits right into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN
Click to expand...



That article is nearly two years old. On that very day in May of 2013, Seattle pulled into a tie with the Giants, Redskins, and Broncos for 4 PED suspensions since 2010.  Since then 17 NFL players have been suspended for PEDs (and I can happily list all of them) but none of them play for the Seahawks. A short time later that very season Will Hill got busted again for the Giants bringing their total to 5.

Currently Seattle has had 4 suspensions since 2010, one behind the *Giants *(5), and tied with *St. Louis* (Nick Miller, Austin Pettis, Brody Eldridge, and JoLonn Dunbar), *Washington *(Trent Williams, Phillip Buchanon, Jordan Black, and Cedrick Griffin), *Denver *(Quentin Saulsberry, D.J. Williams [twice], and Virgil Green), *Baltimore *(Asa Jackson [twice], Ryan McBean, and Haloti Ngata), and *New England* (Brandon Spikes, Jermaine Cunningham, Brandon Boldin, and R.J. Mathis).

Now let's look at the Seahawks who got suspended:

*RB Vai Taua (2011)* - UFA who was with the Seahawks in training camp from Aug 14 - Sept 3  - CUT
*OT Allen Barbre (2012)* - Practice squad player - CUT
*CB Brandon Browner (2012)* - CUT - Now plays for New England (unsurprisingly)
*DE/OLB Bruce Irvin (2013)* - Current starter

So...not only do you have no idea what you are talking about regarding "Seattle leading the league in PED suspensions", you overlook that out of the four that got suspended, one didn't make the team, one wasn't even a player on the game day roster, and one now plays for the Patriots.

Again...feel free to look it up

2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac


----------



## JimH52

The Cheatriots will be the Cheatriots....time to move on.  Roger says so......


----------



## JimH52

SNL tackles Deflategate controversy - CNN Video


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the refs make one of their patented bonehead calls at the end of the game and after the Cheatriots lose, Billicheat and Shady Brady will have to whine and cry until the 2015 season begins.  Maybe Billicheat will storm off the field and leave his team alone again, like he did in the last Giants SB they lost.  They are an embarrassment to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you see Carroll leaving USC after NCAA starts investigating rule violations, or the Seahawks leading PED suspensions after Carroll arrives there, and the practice violations that Seattle had earlier this year as a good thing?
> 
> I don't see much difference between Carroll and Belichick. Both push limits and will cheat to win. It's been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.
> 
> In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:
> 
> 2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
> 2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
> 2012: Denver
> 2013: tie between 12 teams
> 2014: Tampa Bay
> 
> Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)
> 
> Feel free to look it up yourself
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> t's also worth pointing out that according to the current rosters Seattle has one player with a PED suspension (Bruce) and New England has two that I know of off the top of my head (Browner and Spikes). Browner got booted from Seattle (mainly because Carroll was pissed about his suspensions) but Belichick welcomed him with open arms.  He fits right into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That article is nearly two years old. On that very day in May of 2013, Seattle pulled into a tie with the Giants, Redskins, and Broncos for 4 PED suspensions since 2010.  Since then 17 NFL players have been suspended for PEDs (and I can happily list all of them) but none of them play for the Seahawks. A short time later that very season Will Hill got busted again for the Giants bringing their total to 5.
> 
> Currently Seattle has had 4 suspensions since 2010, one behind the *Giants *(5), and tied with *St. Louis* (Nick Miller, Austin Pettis, Brody Eldridge, and JoLonn Dunbar), *Washington *(Trent Williams, Phillip Buchanon, Jordan Black, and Cedrick Griffin), *Denver *(Quentin Saulsberry, D.J. Williams [twice], and Virgil Green), *Baltimore *(Asa Jackson [twice], Ryan McBean, and Haloti Ngata), and *New England* (Brandon Spikes, Jermaine Cunningham, Brandon Boldin, and R.J. Mathis).
> 
> Now let's look at the Seahawks who got suspended:
> 
> *RB Vai Taua (2011)* - UFA who was with the Seahawks in training camp from Aug 14 - Sept 3  - CUT
> *OT Allen Barbre (2012)* - Practice squad player - CUT
> *CB Brandon Browner (2012)* - CUT - Now plays for New England (unsurprisingly)
> *DE/OLB Bruce Irvin (2013)* - Current starter
> 
> So...not only do you have no idea what you are talking about regarding "Seattle leading the league in PED suspensions", you overlook that out of the four that got suspended, one didn't make the team, one wasn't even a player on the game day roster, and one now plays for the Patriots.
> 
> Again...feel free to look it up
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
Click to expand...


Were they on the Seahawk roster when they tested positive, they had more PEDs after the article, so please, you can dismiss and justify all you want, however the facts are the facts.


----------



## HUGGY

If Carroll's "Win Forever" montra is to be believed then I find it discouraging that we don't in fact lead the NFL in Performance Enhancing Drugs.  

If he is indeed a cheater he should wear that badge proudly and just lie like Belichick does.  

In sports if you don't fall down once in a while you are not trying hard enough.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> If Carroll's "Win Forever" montra is to be believed then I find it discouraging that we don't in fact lead the NFL in Performance Enhancing Drugs.
> 
> If he is indeed a cheater he should wear that badge proudly and just lie like Belichick does.
> 
> In sports if you don't fall down once in a while you are not trying hard enough.



Carroll wears it proudly.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Carroll's "Win Forever" montra is to be believed then I find it discouraging that we don't in fact lead the NFL in Performance Enhancing Drugs.
> 
> If he is indeed a cheater he should wear that badge proudly and just lie like Belichick does.
> 
> In sports if you don't fall down once in a while you are not trying hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll wears it proudly.
Click to expand...


Good for him!  

I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Carroll's "Win Forever" montra is to be believed then I find it discouraging that we don't in fact lead the NFL in Performance Enhancing Drugs.
> 
> If he is indeed a cheater he should wear that badge proudly and just lie like Belichick does.
> 
> In sports if you don't fall down once in a while you are not trying hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll wears it proudly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
Click to expand...


Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.

I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Carroll's "Win Forever" montra is to be believed then I find it discouraging that we don't in fact lead the NFL in Performance Enhancing Drugs.
> 
> If he is indeed a cheater he should wear that badge proudly and just lie like Belichick does.
> 
> In sports if you don't fall down once in a while you are not trying hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll wears it proudly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
Click to expand...


We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Carroll's "Win Forever" montra is to be believed then I find it discouraging that we don't in fact lead the NFL in Performance Enhancing Drugs.
> 
> If he is indeed a cheater he should wear that badge proudly and just lie like Belichick does.
> 
> In sports if you don't fall down once in a while you are not trying hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll wears it proudly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
Click to expand...

Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.


----------



## Synthaholic

HUGGY said:


> In sports if you don't fall down once in a while you are not trying hard enough.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Carroll's "Win Forever" montra is to be believed then I find it discouraging that we don't in fact lead the NFL in Performance Enhancing Drugs.
> 
> If he is indeed a cheater he should wear that badge proudly and just lie like Belichick does.
> 
> In sports if you don't fall down once in a while you are not trying hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll wears it proudly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
Click to expand...


I don't care that much about USC.  My family has all gone to the University of Washington.  I have gone in person to two Rose Bowls back in the 60's.


----------



## Synthaholic

I hope Richard Sherman mouths off again!


----------



## HUGGY

Synthaholic said:


> I hope Richard Sherman mouths off again!



Richard has calmed down significantly.  He is very smart.  He graduated with high marks from Stanford.  His media assault last year was planned.  He made millions in advertising endorsements off of the attention he got.  Now that he received a huge contract and with his endorsements he is happy just to work with his money.  Sherman played the media like a Stradivarius violin.  He cashed in and now he and his family are set for life.  In the meantime he is still considered by many to be the best corner back in the NFL.  He still gets "chirppy"  in the  games but I doubt we will see another rant like he produced in last years NFC Championship game with the 9ers.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll wears it proudly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care that much about USC.  My family has all gone to the University of Washington.  I have gone in person to two Rose Bowls back in the 60's.
Click to expand...


Nice way to side step Carroll's cheating and you hating cheaters. All your BS about cheating is just that BS. Cheating is okay as long as it is Pete Carroll, thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Richard Sherman mouths off again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard has calmed down significantly.  He is very smart.  He graduated with high marks from Stanford.  His media assault last year was planned.  He made millions in advertising endorsements off of the attention he got.  Now that he received a huge contract and with his endorsements he is happy just to work with his money.  Sherman played the media like a Stradivarius violin.  He cashed in and now he and his family are set for life.  In the meantime he is still considered by many to be the best corner back in the NFL.  He still gets "chirppy"  in the  games but I doubt we will see another rant like he produced in last years NFC Championship game with the 9ers.
Click to expand...


Being an ass is okay as long as it is your team the ass is on.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.



Was that an Waaaahhhhmmmbulance that just went by?  Gee, think a certain Dolphin fan is having a hard time watching his team get schooled by the Patriots for the last fifteen years straight?  I bet you were loving it when Don Shula ran the rules committee and every official in the league was scared to death of him.  The Dolphin's got so many calls going their way back then they should have paid the refs salaries!

I guess you think if they burn down Foxboro...your shitty team will be able to win a game north of the Mason Dixon line after October?  Oh wait...you'd still get your asses handed to you in Buffalo and New York.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care that much about USC.  My family has all gone to the University of Washington.  I have gone in person to two Rose Bowls back in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice way to side step Carroll's cheating and you hating cheaters. All your BS about cheating is just that BS. Cheating is okay as long as it is Pete Carroll, thanks for proving my point.
Click to expand...


What Carroll did on some college team many years ago


Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Carroll's "Win Forever" montra is to be believed then I find it discouraging that we don't in fact lead the NFL in Performance Enhancing Drugs.
> 
> If he is indeed a cheater he should wear that badge proudly and just lie like Belichick does.
> 
> In sports if you don't fall down once in a while you are not trying hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll wears it proudly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
Click to expand...


What Carroll did or didn't do on some college team 6 or 7 years ago as long as he didn't break any laws you are right.  I don't care.  As long as he doesn't break the law or get caught up in some national fiasco like Belichick is enduring and he and Schneider keep building the Seahawks into a national NFL power why should I complain?

The Seahawks aren't imploding like Denver and the 9ers.  They aren't embroiled in some huge scandal like the Patriots.  

I get the feeling some outsiders are just jealous of Seattle's success.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care that much about USC.  My family has all gone to the University of Washington.  I have gone in person to two Rose Bowls back in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice way to side step Carroll's cheating and you hating cheaters. All your BS about cheating is just that BS. Cheating is okay as long as it is Pete Carroll, thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Carroll did on some college team many years ago
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll wears it proudly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Carroll did or didn't do on some college team 6 or 7 years ago as long as he didn't break any laws you are right.  I don't care.  As long as he doesn't break the law or get caught up in some national fiasco like Belichick is enduring and he and Schneider keep building the Seahawks into a national NFL power why should I complain?
> 
> The Seahawks aren't imploding like Denver and the 9ers.  They aren't embroiled in some huge scandal like the Patriots.
> 
> I get the feeling some outsiders are just jealous of Seattle's success.
Click to expand...


Yeah, justifying having a cheater on your team is now being spun into jealousy, you are pretty good at denial.


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you see Carroll leaving USC after NCAA starts investigating rule violations, or the Seahawks leading PED suspensions after Carroll arrives there, and the practice violations that Seattle had earlier this year as a good thing?
> 
> I don't see much difference between Carroll and Belichick. Both push limits and will cheat to win. It's been proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.
> 
> In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:
> 
> 2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
> 2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
> 2012: Denver
> 2013: tie between 12 teams
> 2014: Tampa Bay
> 
> Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)
> 
> Feel free to look it up yourself
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> t's also worth pointing out that according to the current rosters Seattle has one player with a PED suspension (Bruce) and New England has two that I know of off the top of my head (Browner and Spikes). Browner got booted from Seattle (mainly because Carroll was pissed about his suspensions) but Belichick welcomed him with open arms.  He fits right into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That article is nearly two years old. On that very day in May of 2013, Seattle pulled into a tie with the Giants, Redskins, and Broncos for 4 PED suspensions since 2010.  Since then 17 NFL players have been suspended for PEDs (and I can happily list all of them) but none of them play for the Seahawks. A short time later that very season Will Hill got busted again for the Giants bringing their total to 5.
> 
> Currently Seattle has had 4 suspensions since 2010, one behind the *Giants *(5), and tied with *St. Louis* (Nick Miller, Austin Pettis, Brody Eldridge, and JoLonn Dunbar), *Washington *(Trent Williams, Phillip Buchanon, Jordan Black, and Cedrick Griffin), *Denver *(Quentin Saulsberry, D.J. Williams [twice], and Virgil Green), *Baltimore *(Asa Jackson [twice], Ryan McBean, and Haloti Ngata), and *New England* (Brandon Spikes, Jermaine Cunningham, Brandon Boldin, and R.J. Mathis).
> 
> Now let's look at the Seahawks who got suspended:
> 
> *RB Vai Taua (2011)* - UFA who was with the Seahawks in training camp from Aug 14 - Sept 3  - CUT
> *OT Allen Barbre (2012)* - Practice squad player - CUT
> *CB Brandon Browner (2012)* - CUT - Now plays for New England (unsurprisingly)
> *DE/OLB Bruce Irvin (2013)* - Current starter
> 
> So...not only do you have no idea what you are talking about regarding "Seattle leading the league in PED suspensions", you overlook that out of the four that got suspended, one didn't make the team, one wasn't even a player on the game day roster, and one now plays for the Patriots.
> 
> Again...feel free to look it up
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they on the Seahawk roster when they tested positive, they had more PEDs after the article, so please, you can dismiss and justify all you want, however the facts are the facts.
Click to expand...



No they haven't.  If so name him and provide the link....and good luck because Irvin was the most recent.  Facts *are *facts


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are either an intentional liar or have no idea what you are talking about. Since Carroll took over 4 players have received PED suspensions: 1 in 2011, 2 in 2012, and 1 in 2013.   The first one was a practice squad player that didn't make the team, of the two in 2012 one now plays for New England (imagine that) and the other got cut, and the one last year is still on the team.
> 
> In no season has the Seahawks led the league in PED suspensions since Carroll got here.  Year by year those honors would go to:
> 
> 2010: tie between Carolina, Atlanta, Tennessee, and New England
> 2011: tie between St. Louis and Washington
> 2012: Denver
> 2013: tie between 12 teams
> 2014: Tampa Bay
> 
> Since Carroll's arrival the team with the most PED suspensions is the New York Giants while Denver, Baltimore, St. Louis, and Washington all have the same number as Seattle. If you put Browner on New England (since he plays for them now New England would be tied with Seattle as well)
> 
> Feel free to look it up yourself
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t's also worth pointing out that according to the current rosters Seattle has one player with a PED suspension (Bruce) and New England has two that I know of off the top of my head (Browner and Spikes). Browner got booted from Seattle (mainly because Carroll was pissed about his suspensions) but Belichick welcomed him with open arms.  He fits right into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That article is nearly two years old. On that very day in May of 2013, Seattle pulled into a tie with the Giants, Redskins, and Broncos for 4 PED suspensions since 2010.  Since then 17 NFL players have been suspended for PEDs (and I can happily list all of them) but none of them play for the Seahawks. A short time later that very season Will Hill got busted again for the Giants bringing their total to 5.
> 
> Currently Seattle has had 4 suspensions since 2010, one behind the *Giants *(5), and tied with *St. Louis* (Nick Miller, Austin Pettis, Brody Eldridge, and JoLonn Dunbar), *Washington *(Trent Williams, Phillip Buchanon, Jordan Black, and Cedrick Griffin), *Denver *(Quentin Saulsberry, D.J. Williams [twice], and Virgil Green), *Baltimore *(Asa Jackson [twice], Ryan McBean, and Haloti Ngata), and *New England* (Brandon Spikes, Jermaine Cunningham, Brandon Boldin, and R.J. Mathis).
> 
> Now let's look at the Seahawks who got suspended:
> 
> *RB Vai Taua (2011)* - UFA who was with the Seahawks in training camp from Aug 14 - Sept 3  - CUT
> *OT Allen Barbre (2012)* - Practice squad player - CUT
> *CB Brandon Browner (2012)* - CUT - Now plays for New England (unsurprisingly)
> *DE/OLB Bruce Irvin (2013)* - Current starter
> 
> So...not only do you have no idea what you are talking about regarding "Seattle leading the league in PED suspensions", you overlook that out of the four that got suspended, one didn't make the team, one wasn't even a player on the game day roster, and one now plays for the Patriots.
> 
> Again...feel free to look it up
> 
> 2014 NFL Fines Suspensions Spotrac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they on the Seahawk roster when they tested positive, they had more PEDs after the article, so please, you can dismiss and justify all you want, however the facts are the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they haven't.  If so name him and provide the link....and good luck because Irvin was the most recent.  Facts *are *facts
Click to expand...

I posted the link, that you can't comprehend is your own damn fault. 

As far as Sherman, you have to admit he got off on a technicality and he did use PEDs because a leaking information cup doesn't change the fact PEDs were found in it. 

Another "my team doesn't cheat" idiot. Get a room with Hugs, he is in denial also.


----------



## BluePhantom

You posted a link that was almost two years old.  As I said, when the article was written they had pulled into a tie with several other teams.  Since then 17 PED suspensions in the NFL and none of them Seahawks.  The Giants have the most and Seattle is tied with several other teams including the Patriots.  So your claim that Seattle leads the league in PED suspensions is totally wrong. 

As far as Sherman...he didn't get suspended.  He is one of the most frequently tested players in the NFL and the only time he didn't come up clean was when the cup split, the handler poured the urine into a different cup (like a coffee cup that just happened to be sitting there) and then back into a new cup.  That's a contaminated sample dude.That can and will fuck up the results.  Sherman was tested right afterwards and came up clean again.  Maybe he did, maybe he didn't.  But it's a weak argument when all you have is one positive test that was a contaminated sample in a string of negatives.

And I never said my team doesn't cheat.  Browner got busted using PEDs and he took his suspension. The Seahawks were punished and you didn't hear me complain about it except where it was directed at Browner.  Irvin got busted and took his suspension and you didn't hear a word from me except about how pissed at Irvin I was. Those players cheated and they manned up and took their punishments.  Brady cheated....man up....inflate your own balls Brady and say "it's on me" and take your punishment like a man instead of "oh my feelings are so hurt".  Pfft...let me look up "compassion" in the dictionary.


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that an Waaaahhhhmmmbulance that just went by?  Gee, think a certain Dolphin fan is having a hard time watching his team get schooled by the Patriots for the last fifteen years straight?  I bet you were loving it when Don Shula ran the rules committee and every official in the league was scared to death of him.  The Dolphin's got so many calls going their way back then they should have paid the refs salaries!
> 
> I guess you think if they burn down Foxboro...your shitty team will be able to win a game north of the Mason Dixon line after October?  Oh wait...you'd still get your asses handed to you in Buffalo and New York.
Click to expand...


Meh, your ignorant diatribe is ineffective since I do know that the Dolphins suck. It doesn't change the fact that the Patriots are cheaters and have always been cheaters.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that an Waaaahhhhmmmbulance that just went by?  Gee, think a certain Dolphin fan is having a hard time watching his team get schooled by the Patriots for the last fifteen years straight?  I bet you were loving it when Don Shula ran the rules committee and every official in the league was scared to death of him.  The Dolphin's got so many calls going their way back then they should have paid the refs salaries!
> 
> I guess you think if they burn down Foxboro...your shitty team will be able to win a game north of the Mason Dixon line after October?  Oh wait...you'd still get your asses handed to you in Buffalo and New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, your ignorant diatribe is ineffective since I do know that the Dolphins suck. It doesn't change the fact that the Patriots are cheaters and have always been cheaters.
Click to expand...


The Patriots do everything you wish your team would do.  They have intelligent, stable and patient ownership.  They have an innovative, hard working coaching staff.  They have players that have bought into a team first mentality.  The Patriots don't win because they "cheat"...they win because they do their jobs better than the team you root for.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> The Cheatriots will be the Cheatriots....time to move on.  Roger says so......



yep,yep,and yep.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care that much about USC.  My family has all gone to the University of Washington.  I have gone in person to two Rose Bowls back in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice way to side step Carroll's cheating and you hating cheaters. All your BS about cheating is just that BS. Cheating is okay as long as it is Pete Carroll, thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Carroll did on some college team many years ago
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll wears it proudly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Carroll did or didn't do on some college team 6 or 7 years ago as long as he didn't break any laws you are right.  I don't care.  As long as he doesn't break the law or get caught up in some national fiasco like Belichick is enduring and he and Schneider keep building the Seahawks into a national NFL power why should I complain?
> 
> The Seahawks aren't imploding like Denver and the 9ers.  They aren't embroiled in some huge scandal like the Patriots.
> 
> I get the feeling some outsiders are just jealous of Seattle's success.
Click to expand...


So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.


----------



## BluePhantom

Oldstyle said:


> So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.



I realize this wasn't directed to me but as a Seahawk fan I don't think Belichick *did *know and I am willing to give him a pass. I imagine his part of it was simply telling the equipment manager to give Brady whatever he wanted, probably years ago, and left it at that.  I don't think Belichick gives two damns about how Brady wants his footballs prepared; his position is probably "if that's what my quarterback wants then give it to him" and that's that as far as he is concerned. The equipment manager just says "ok man" because what else is he really going to do?  Brady on the other hand....that's a different story.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> You posted a link that was almost two years old.  As I said, when the article was written they had pulled into a tie with several other teams.  Since then 17 PED suspensions in the NFL and none of them Seahawks.  The Giants have the most and Seattle is tied with several other teams including the Patriots.  So your claim that Seattle leads the league in PED suspensions is totally wrong.
> 
> As far as Sherman...he didn't get suspended.  He is one of the most frequently tested players in the NFL and the only time he didn't come up clean was when the cup split, the handler poured the urine into a different cup (like a coffee cup that just happened to be sitting there) and then back into a new cup.  That's a contaminated sample dude.That can and will fuck up the results.  Sherman was tested right afterwards and came up clean again.  Maybe he did, maybe he didn't.  But it's a weak argument when all you have is one positive test that was a contaminated sample in a string of negatives.
> 
> And I never said my team doesn't cheat.  Browner got busted using PEDs and he took his suspension. The Seahawks were punished and you didn't hear me complain about it except where it was directed at Browner.  Irvin got busted and took his suspension and you didn't hear a word from me except about how pissed at Irvin I was. Those players cheated and they manned up and took their punishments.  Brady cheated....man up....inflate your own balls Brady and say "it's on me" and take your punishment like a man instead of "oh my feelings are so hurt".  Pfft...let me look up "compassion" in the dictionary.



Lol! Deniers live. 

I know you'll readily admit the Pats are cheaters, Lol! I have never claimed otherwise, I see the cheating on both sides, you excuse your cheaters. PEDs in a coffee cup, yeah that's the ticket. Just keep making crap up, just like the Pats fans. Too funny.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care that much about USC.  My family has all gone to the University of Washington.  I have gone in person to two Rose Bowls back in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice way to side step Carroll's cheating and you hating cheaters. All your BS about cheating is just that BS. Cheating is okay as long as it is Pete Carroll, thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Carroll did on some college team many years ago
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Carroll did or didn't do on some college team 6 or 7 years ago as long as he didn't break any laws you are right.  I don't care.  As long as he doesn't break the law or get caught up in some national fiasco like Belichick is enduring and he and Schneider keep building the Seahawks into a national NFL power why should I complain?
> 
> The Seahawks aren't imploding like Denver and the 9ers.  They aren't embroiled in some huge scandal like the Patriots.
> 
> I get the feeling some outsiders are just jealous of Seattle's success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.
Click to expand...


If you are the coach, you are responsible for your team. You can't claim you didn't know, it doesn't absolve from blame. If this is going on on his team he has a responsibility to know and to take care of the situation.


----------



## Oldstyle

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this wasn't directed to me but as a Seahawk fan I don't think Belichick *did *know and I am willing to give him a pass. I imagine his part of it was simply telling the equipment manager to give Brady whatever he wanted, probably years ago, and left it at that.  I don't think Belichick gives two damns about how Brady wants his footballs prepared; his position is probably "if that's what my quarterback wants then give it to him" and that's that as far as he is concerned. The equipment manager just says "ok man" because what else is he really going to do?  Brady on the other hand....that's a different story.
Click to expand...


If Brady tells the equipment manager that he likes the balls as uninflated as possible and that is what they gave to the referee...then why is it all Brady's fault that the balls are found to be underinflated at a later time?  If, as it has been reported, temperature makes balls lose inflation...then why can't it simply be that a bunch of balls that were right at the low end of the acceptable range fell out of that range because of the weather conditions?


----------



## BluePhantom

Oldstyle said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this wasn't directed to me but as a Seahawk fan I don't think Belichick *did *know and I am willing to give him a pass. I imagine his part of it was simply telling the equipment manager to give Brady whatever he wanted, probably years ago, and left it at that.  I don't think Belichick gives two damns about how Brady wants his footballs prepared; his position is probably "if that's what my quarterback wants then give it to him" and that's that as far as he is concerned. The equipment manager just says "ok man" because what else is he really going to do?  Brady on the other hand....that's a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Brady tells the equipment manager that he likes the balls as uninflated as possible and that is what they gave to the referee...then why is it all Brady's fault that the balls are found to be underinflated at a later time?  If, as it has been reported, temperature makes balls lose inflation...then why can't it simply be that a bunch of balls that were right at the low end of the acceptable range fell out of that range because of the weather conditions?
Click to expand...


We have been over this a million times.  Brady is not going to say "as low as possible". He is going to say "just like this...this is how I want them" and that's how they will be.  Yes temperature will affect psi but it will affect all of them the same way and in this situation you have some balls behaving one way, some balls behaving another way, behaving one way before halftime, another way after halftime.  I mean...stop it  They deflated the balls.  Just let it be and let the NFL do whatever they are going to do


----------



## Oldstyle

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this wasn't directed to me but as a Seahawk fan I don't think Belichick *did *know and I am willing to give him a pass. I imagine his part of it was simply telling the equipment manager to give Brady whatever he wanted, probably years ago, and left it at that.  I don't think Belichick gives two damns about how Brady wants his footballs prepared; his position is probably "if that's what my quarterback wants then give it to him" and that's that as far as he is concerned. The equipment manager just says "ok man" because what else is he really going to do?  Brady on the other hand....that's a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Brady tells the equipment manager that he likes the balls as uninflated as possible and that is what they gave to the referee...then why is it all Brady's fault that the balls are found to be underinflated at a later time?  If, as it has been reported, temperature makes balls lose inflation...then why can't it simply be that a bunch of balls that were right at the low end of the acceptable range fell out of that range because of the weather conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have been over this a million times.  Brady is not going to say "as low as possible". He is going to say "just like this...this is how I want them" and that's how they will be.  Yes temperature will affect psi but it will affect all of them the same way and in this situation you have some balls behaving one way, some balls behaving another way, behaving one way before halftime, another way after halftime.  I mean...stop it  They deflated the balls.  Just let it be and let the NFL do whatever they are going to do
Click to expand...


What balls behaved in a different way?  The Colt's balls?  How do you know what pressure those balls started at?  We may or may not know what pressure they started at (if you take it as gospel that the referee did in fact measure the game balls as he should have) but we do know that they were within acceptable pressure level when later checked.  If however those Colt balls were more inflated to begin with than the Patriot's game balls, then wouldn't it stand to reason that they might still be within the acceptable levels later on even though they might have lost the EXACT amount of pressure as the Patriot's balls?


----------



## Oldstyle

And you have absolutely no way of knowing what Tom Brady's instructions were to the people responsible for getting game balls ready for games.  You're *guessing* what he might have said.


----------



## BluePhantom

Oldstyle said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this wasn't directed to me but as a Seahawk fan I don't think Belichick *did *know and I am willing to give him a pass. I imagine his part of it was simply telling the equipment manager to give Brady whatever he wanted, probably years ago, and left it at that.  I don't think Belichick gives two damns about how Brady wants his footballs prepared; his position is probably "if that's what my quarterback wants then give it to him" and that's that as far as he is concerned. The equipment manager just says "ok man" because what else is he really going to do?  Brady on the other hand....that's a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Brady tells the equipment manager that he likes the balls as uninflated as possible and that is what they gave to the referee...then why is it all Brady's fault that the balls are found to be underinflated at a later time?  If, as it has been reported, temperature makes balls lose inflation...then why can't it simply be that a bunch of balls that were right at the low end of the acceptable range fell out of that range because of the weather conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have been over this a million times.  Brady is not going to say "as low as possible". He is going to say "just like this...this is how I want them" and that's how they will be.  Yes temperature will affect psi but it will affect all of them the same way and in this situation you have some balls behaving one way, some balls behaving another way, behaving one way before halftime, another way after halftime.  I mean...stop it  They deflated the balls.  Just let it be and let the NFL do whatever they are going to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What balls behaved in a different way?  The Colt's balls?  How do you know what pressure those balls started at?  We may or may not know what pressure they started at (if you take it as gospel that the referee did in fact measure the game balls as he should have) but we do know that they were within acceptable pressure level when later checked.  If however those Colt balls were more inflated to begin with than the Patriot's game balls, then wouldn't it stand to reason that they might still be within the acceptable levels later on even though they might have lost the EXACT amount of pressure as the Patriot's balls?
Click to expand...


I am not going to go over all this again because what you are saying is the same BS chrisL was saying and I am not going to say anything different to you than I did to her so at this point it's just making the same arguments over and over on either side. If you want to believe that Golden Ass Tom is innocent and that the balls were prepared in a manner in which he didn't specify...you know...whatever.  The guys that play(ed) them game aint buying it, I haven't seen many scientists that are buying it (although granted I haven't seen many chime in), former coaches aint buying it, and I aint buying it.  But if you want to believe it...knock yourself out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BP trust me,trying to reason with pooper or trollstyle gets you nowhere as it does with chrissy,its like talking to a brick wall.best thing to do with them is what I have,put him them on ignore and let them talk to themselves.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> BP trust me,trying to reason with pooper or trollstyle gets you nowhere as it does with chrissy,its like talking to a brick wall.best thing to do with them is what I have,put him them on ignore and let them talk to themselves.



Well like I said on the other thread I am interested in the game from this point on and will unwatch these threads. It's the same old arguments at this point over and over so nothing new to discuss.


----------



## Oldstyle

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this wasn't directed to me but as a Seahawk fan I don't think Belichick *did *know and I am willing to give him a pass. I imagine his part of it was simply telling the equipment manager to give Brady whatever he wanted, probably years ago, and left it at that.  I don't think Belichick gives two damns about how Brady wants his footballs prepared; his position is probably "if that's what my quarterback wants then give it to him" and that's that as far as he is concerned. The equipment manager just says "ok man" because what else is he really going to do?  Brady on the other hand....that's a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Brady tells the equipment manager that he likes the balls as uninflated as possible and that is what they gave to the referee...then why is it all Brady's fault that the balls are found to be underinflated at a later time?  If, as it has been reported, temperature makes balls lose inflation...then why can't it simply be that a bunch of balls that were right at the low end of the acceptable range fell out of that range because of the weather conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have been over this a million times.  Brady is not going to say "as low as possible". He is going to say "just like this...this is how I want them" and that's how they will be.  Yes temperature will affect psi but it will affect all of them the same way and in this situation you have some balls behaving one way, some balls behaving another way, behaving one way before halftime, another way after halftime.  I mean...stop it  They deflated the balls.  Just let it be and let the NFL do whatever they are going to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What balls behaved in a different way?  The Colt's balls?  How do you know what pressure those balls started at?  We may or may not know what pressure they started at (if you take it as gospel that the referee did in fact measure the game balls as he should have) but we do know that they were within acceptable pressure level when later checked.  If however those Colt balls were more inflated to begin with than the Patriot's game balls, then wouldn't it stand to reason that they might still be within the acceptable levels later on even though they might have lost the EXACT amount of pressure as the Patriot's balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not going to go over all this again because what you are saying is the same BS chrisL was saying and I am not going to say anything different to you than I did to her so at this point it's just making the same arguments over and over on either side. If you want to believe that Golden Ass Tom is innocent and that the balls were prepared in a manner in which he didn't specify...you know...whatever.  The guys that play(ed) them game aint buying it, I haven't seen many scientists that are buying it (although granted I haven't seen many chime in), former coaches aint buying it, and I aint buying it.  But if you want to believe it...knock yourself out.
Click to expand...


Actually I'm reserving what I *believe* until I know more facts!  You've already come to your conclusion before we know the facts.  What does that say about you?


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care that much about USC.  My family has all gone to the University of Washington.  I have gone in person to two Rose Bowls back in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice way to side step Carroll's cheating and you hating cheaters. All your BS about cheating is just that BS. Cheating is okay as long as it is Pete Carroll, thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Carroll did on some college team many years ago
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> I heard today that the latest beef on Pete is that he chews his gum with his mouth open!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Carroll did or didn't do on some college team 6 or 7 years ago as long as he didn't break any laws you are right.  I don't care.  As long as he doesn't break the law or get caught up in some national fiasco like Belichick is enduring and he and Schneider keep building the Seahawks into a national NFL power why should I complain?
> 
> The Seahawks aren't imploding like Denver and the 9ers.  They aren't embroiled in some huge scandal like the Patriots.
> 
> I get the feeling some outsiders are just jealous of Seattle's success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.
Click to expand...


I'm not outraged.  I think this whole Iflate-Gate thing is silly.  The problem I have with Brady and Bilichick is how they are handling it.  You all keep saying how intelligent they are but the facts of how they have helped keep this crazy thing alive speaks for itself.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care that much about USC.  My family has all gone to the University of Washington.  I have gone in person to two Rose Bowls back in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice way to side step Carroll's cheating and you hating cheaters. All your BS about cheating is just that BS. Cheating is okay as long as it is Pete Carroll, thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Carroll did on some college team many years ago
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him, he is a cheater, just like Belichick who everyone is criticizing.
> 
> I see no difference, yet you and other Seahawk fans minimize when Seattle cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do?  I don't like cheaters on my team.  How's that?  We can't control when one of our sports personalities screws up.  I don't know any fans that downplay cheating.  The only one still on our team that cheated and got away with it on a technicality is Sherman.  I believe he has learned his lesson. At least I hope so.  If he gets caught again Carroll must cut him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carroll is a cheater. Look at USC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Carroll did or didn't do on some college team 6 or 7 years ago as long as he didn't break any laws you are right.  I don't care.  As long as he doesn't break the law or get caught up in some national fiasco like Belichick is enduring and he and Schneider keep building the Seahawks into a national NFL power why should I complain?
> 
> The Seahawks aren't imploding like Denver and the 9ers.  They aren't embroiled in some huge scandal like the Patriots.
> 
> I get the feeling some outsiders are just jealous of Seattle's success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not outraged.  I think this whole Iflate-Gate thing is silly.  The problem I have with Brady and Bilichick is how they are handling it.  You all keep saying how intelligent they are but the facts of how they have helped keep this crazy thing alive speaks for itself.
Click to expand...


How do you think they should have reacted?


----------



## Montrovant

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're up in arms about Bill Belichick not knowing what the air pressure in game balls was...but you don't have a problem with Pete Carroll supposedly not knowing about payoffs to players, illegal practices and setting up "internships" for players.  I get the feeling you have rather "selective" outrage, Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this wasn't directed to me but as a Seahawk fan I don't think Belichick *did *know and I am willing to give him a pass. I imagine his part of it was simply telling the equipment manager to give Brady whatever he wanted, probably years ago, and left it at that.  I don't think Belichick gives two damns about how Brady wants his footballs prepared; his position is probably "if that's what my quarterback wants then give it to him" and that's that as far as he is concerned. The equipment manager just says "ok man" because what else is he really going to do?  Brady on the other hand....that's a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Brady tells the equipment manager that he likes the balls as uninflated as possible and that is what they gave to the referee...then why is it all Brady's fault that the balls are found to be underinflated at a later time?  If, as it has been reported, temperature makes balls lose inflation...then why can't it simply be that a bunch of balls that were right at the low end of the acceptable range fell out of that range because of the weather conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have been over this a million times.  Brady is not going to say "as low as possible". He is going to say "just like this...this is how I want them" and that's how they will be.  Yes temperature will affect psi but it will affect all of them the same way and in this situation you have some balls behaving one way, some balls behaving another way, behaving one way before halftime, another way after halftime.  I mean...stop it  They deflated the balls.  Just let it be and let the NFL do whatever they are going to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What balls behaved in a different way?  The Colt's balls?  How do you know what pressure those balls started at?  We may or may not know what pressure they started at (if you take it as gospel that the referee did in fact measure the game balls as he should have) but we do know that they were within acceptable pressure level when later checked.  If however those Colt balls were more inflated to begin with than the Patriot's game balls, then wouldn't it stand to reason that they might still be within the acceptable levels later on even though they might have lost the EXACT amount of pressure as the Patriot's balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not going to go over all this again because what you are saying is the same BS chrisL was saying and I am not going to say anything different to you than I did to her so at this point it's just making the same arguments over and over on either side. If you want to believe that Golden Ass Tom is innocent and that the balls were prepared in a manner in which he didn't specify...you know...whatever.  The guys that play(ed) them game aint buying it, I haven't seen many scientists that are buying it (although granted I haven't seen many chime in), former coaches aint buying it, and I aint buying it.  But if you want to believe it...knock yourself out.
Click to expand...


I actually think I've seen a scientist quoted as saying this could all be weather related, and another disagreeing with that.

The only people I give much credence to as far as who likely knew what are the former NFL QBs.  The ones I've seen quoted have agreed that Brady would know if the balls were underinflated.


----------



## HUGGY

Bill Nie the Science Guy says the science quoted by Belichick is hooey!


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> Bill Nie the Science Guy says the science quoted by Belichick is hooey!



All Nye said was that he "didn't think" Belichick's science panned out.  He did no experiments or anything to demonstrate his point.  HeadSmart Labs, however, did conduct actual experiments, and they say Belichick's science is sound.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Bill Nie the Science Guy says the science quoted by Belichick is hooey!



Link?


----------



## HUGGY

HUGGY said:


> Bill Nie the Science Guy says the science quoted by Belichick is hooey!



Nope.  I was just relaying something I heard on the radio.  Apparently he was on some TV show. I think it was the ABC network.


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that an Waaaahhhhmmmbulance that just went by?  Gee, think a certain Dolphin fan is having a hard time watching his team get schooled by the Patriots for the last fifteen years straight?  I bet you were loving it when Don Shula ran the rules committee and every official in the league was scared to death of him.  The Dolphin's got so many calls going their way back then they should have paid the refs salaries!
> 
> I guess you think if they burn down Foxboro...your shitty team will be able to win a game north of the Mason Dixon line after October?  Oh wait...you'd still get your asses handed to you in Buffalo and New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, your ignorant diatribe is ineffective since I do know that the Dolphins suck. It doesn't change the fact that the Patriots are cheaters and have always been cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots do everything you wish your team would do.  They have intelligent, stable and patient ownership.  They have an innovative, hard working coaching staff.  They have players that have bought into a team first mentality.  The Patriots don't win because they "cheat"...they win because they do their jobs better than the team you root for.
Click to expand...


I already told you that this ignorant argument doesn't work on me. Aside from being a fan of a cheating team, you also cannot read. Sucks to be you.


----------



## hangover

*"NFL Players say Brady is lying about not knowing the balls deflated"*

*Jealousy is so ugly, and it diminishes their integrity when they can't prove it. *


----------



## bendog

We want our focking apology!  The media caused this story because they know everyone hates the AWESOMNESS of the PATRIOT NATION.  Nobody would be paying attention to this if those FOCKs would shut the FOCK UP.  Everyone knows Bill Bellick got NO advantage from filming teams’ walkthroughs in every superbowl the MIGHTY PATRIOTS won.  This is no Focking different!

When Mr. Kraft says the Patriot franchise is unfairly tarnished by these LIES, you can focking believe it because he is Mr. Kraft, the best owner of anything in entire FOCKING world.  It’s focking JEALOUSY.  They cannot tarnish the Patriot Nation!

It matters not that 11 of our balls were deflated and none of Indianapolis’s balls were ... even though they were stored in the same room.  Our are BETTER because the belong to the PATROIT NATION!  A locker room attendant does not need to deflate them.  The BALLS KNOW how THE GREATEST QUARTERBACK EVER likes them, and they bow to his will! 

Have some focking RESPECT!  Coach has won more playoff games that anybody. 

And now THE CHILDREN are snowed in in their homes and have to listen to the media accusing their Heros of cheating.  THEY CAN'T GO TO SCHOOL OR EVEN OUTSIDE.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that an Waaaahhhhmmmbulance that just went by?  Gee, think a certain Dolphin fan is having a hard time watching his team get schooled by the Patriots for the last fifteen years straight?  I bet you were loving it when Don Shula ran the rules committee and every official in the league was scared to death of him.  The Dolphin's got so many calls going their way back then they should have paid the refs salaries!
> 
> I guess you think if they burn down Foxboro...your shitty team will be able to win a game north of the Mason Dixon line after October?  Oh wait...you'd still get your asses handed to you in Buffalo and New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, your ignorant diatribe is ineffective since I do know that the Dolphins suck. It doesn't change the fact that the Patriots are cheaters and have always been cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots do everything you wish your team would do.  They have intelligent, stable and patient ownership.  They have an innovative, hard working coaching staff.  They have players that have bought into a team first mentality.  The Patriots don't win because they "cheat"...they win because they do their jobs better than the team you root for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you that this ignorant argument doesn't work on me. Aside from being a fan of a cheating team, you also cannot read. Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...


Can't read?  Dude, my first job right out of college was working as a copy editor...reading was all I did!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

When they fumble in this upcoming Superbowl game?  The cat will be out of the bag!  (as they say)


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are cheaters. They have been cheating for the 50+ years I've been watching football. I know, I'm a Dolphin fan and have seen the Patriots play twice a year for almost 50 years.
> 
> Those of you who don't have that experience might know if the more famous of the cheating. There is the "Snowplow Incident", the "Tuck Rule", and the videotaping of opposing teams. Now there is this scandal. Just going by their history, I'd say they are guilty as sin.
> 
> The New England Patriots should have all of their Super Bowl victories stripped from them, have their club disbanded, and their stadium burned to the ground.
> 
> They represent all that is foul and corrupt in pro sports today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that an Waaaahhhhmmmbulance that just went by?  Gee, think a certain Dolphin fan is having a hard time watching his team get schooled by the Patriots for the last fifteen years straight?  I bet you were loving it when Don Shula ran the rules committee and every official in the league was scared to death of him.  The Dolphin's got so many calls going their way back then they should have paid the refs salaries!
> 
> I guess you think if they burn down Foxboro...your shitty team will be able to win a game north of the Mason Dixon line after October?  Oh wait...you'd still get your asses handed to you in Buffalo and New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, your ignorant diatribe is ineffective since I do know that the Dolphins suck. It doesn't change the fact that the Patriots are cheaters and have always been cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots do everything you wish your team would do.  They have intelligent, stable and patient ownership.  They have an innovative, hard working coaching staff.  They have players that have bought into a team first mentality.  The Patriots don't win because they "cheat"...they win because they do their jobs better than the team you root for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you that this ignorant argument doesn't work on me. Aside from being a fan of a cheating team, you also cannot read. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't read?  Dude, my first job right out of college was working as a copy editor...reading was all I did!
Click to expand...


There are two parts to "literacy", one is reading and the other is understanding what you read. It was obvious to anyone that you fail in one or both of those two. Sucks to be you.


----------



## HUGGY

Jeremiah said:


> When they fumble in this upcoming Superbowl game?  The cat will be out of the bag!  (as they say)



Not only THAT but the receivers will have more difficulty catching Brady's passes.  It will be a nightmare for Tommy and Billy.  All the extra passing and running plays designed for a Seattle Defense that only prepares to do what THEY do to improve will be in vain.  

Russell Wilson will be EXTRA entertaining spinning and pirouetting around in the backfield until the DE's and LB's and D-Linemen are all exhausted and falling down while Baldwin and Kearse get   W-I-D-E   O-P-E-N  for 20-30 yard tosses.  True story!  It happens several times in a typical Seahawk game.

Kraft will be up in his Luxury Box having a coronary.  There will be some taudry video of him choking his trophy Girlfriend to death and the effort will be to much for his ticker...  

This AND much more ACTION!!!!  at the 49th Super Bowl !!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

HUGGY said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> When they fumble in this upcoming Superbowl game?  The cat will be out of the bag!  (as they say)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only THAT but the receivers will have more difficulty catching Brady's passes.  It will be a nightmare for Tommy and Billy.  All the extra passing and running plays designed for a Seattle Defense that only prepares to do what THEY do to improve will be in vain.
> 
> Russell Wilson will be EXTRA entertaining spinning and pirouetting around in the backfield until the DE's and LB's and D-Linemen are all exhausted and falling down while Baldwin and Kearse get   W-I-D-E   O-P-E-N  for 20-30 yard tosses.  True story!  It happens several times in a typical Seahawk game.
> 
> Kraft will be up in his Luxury Box having a coronary.  There will be some taudry video of him choking his trophy Girlfriend to death and the effort will be to much for his ticker...
> 
> This AND much more ACTION!!!!  at the 49th Super Bowl !!!!
Click to expand...


Too bad they don't have you narrating ESPN!   You really know your football, Huggy!  And you don't mind telling it like it is!  I had no idea that a deflated ball could cause such problems.  I've learned more from you, PhantomBlue and TheOWL on Football - a few others also know quite a lot - than I've ever heard elsewhere,  it has been quite an education!   Wow!   You guys know your football!    Thank you for all this information!  It's downright unbelievable they got away with this for so long - the rascals!


----------



## Montrovant

Jeremiah said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> When they fumble in this upcoming Superbowl game?  The cat will be out of the bag!  (as they say)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only THAT but the receivers will have more difficulty catching Brady's passes.  It will be a nightmare for Tommy and Billy.  All the extra passing and running plays designed for a Seattle Defense that only prepares to do what THEY do to improve will be in vain.
> 
> Russell Wilson will be EXTRA entertaining spinning and pirouetting around in the backfield until the DE's and LB's and D-Linemen are all exhausted and falling down while Baldwin and Kearse get   W-I-D-E   O-P-E-N  for 20-30 yard tosses.  True story!  It happens several times in a typical Seahawk game.
> 
> Kraft will be up in his Luxury Box having a coronary.  There will be some taudry video of him choking his trophy Girlfriend to death and the effort will be to much for his ticker...
> 
> This AND much more ACTION!!!!  at the 49th Super Bowl !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad they don't have you narrating ESPN!   You really know your football, Huggy!  And you don't mind telling it like it is!  I had no idea that a deflated ball could cause such problems.  I've learned more from you, PhantomBlue and TheOWL on Football - a few others also know quite a lot - than I've ever heard elsewhere,  it has been quite an education!   Wow!   You guys know your football!    Thank you for all this information!  It's downright unbelievable they got away with this for so long - the rascals!
Click to expand...




Huggy knows how to be a good homer.  That's not quite the same thing.


----------



## Papageorgio

Jeremiah said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> When they fumble in this upcoming Superbowl game?  The cat will be out of the bag!  (as they say)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only THAT but the receivers will have more difficulty catching Brady's passes.  It will be a nightmare for Tommy and Billy.  All the extra passing and running plays designed for a Seattle Defense that only prepares to do what THEY do to improve will be in vain.
> 
> Russell Wilson will be EXTRA entertaining spinning and pirouetting around in the backfield until the DE's and LB's and D-Linemen are all exhausted and falling down while Baldwin and Kearse get   W-I-D-E   O-P-E-N  for 20-30 yard tosses.  True story!  It happens several times in a typical Seahawk game.
> 
> Kraft will be up in his Luxury Box having a coronary.  There will be some taudry video of him choking his trophy Girlfriend to death and the effort will be to much for his ticker...
> 
> This AND much more ACTION!!!!  at the 49th Super Bowl !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad they don't have you narrating ESPN!   You really know your football, Huggy!  And you don't mind telling it like it is!  I had no idea that a deflated ball could cause such problems.  I've learned more from you, PhantomBlue and TheOWL on Football - a few others also know quite a lot - than I've ever heard elsewhere,  it has been quite an education!   Wow!   You guys know your football!    Thank you for all this information!  It's downright unbelievable they got away with this for so long - the rascals!
Click to expand...


What are you talking about. They "got away with it" because it has never been enforced. The refs knew the balls were under inflated, all along and I'm willing to bet several teams are in on it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

man I am so much enjoying how Belicheat and Brady have created a scandal that rivals the black sox scandal so much that i got to bring this thread back.I love how all the brady and belicheat worshippers here are attacking the messenger cause the truth hurts.

they cant handle it that so many other former NFL players are the ones calling them out so when someone creates a thread like this,they go into meltdown mode over it and attack the messenger,


Here is a good thread on it I created as well with Don Shula calling the coach of the pats BeliCHEAT.


Truth hurts Rodney Harrisons feelings when Shula refers to former coach as Beli-cheat.lol US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

this is too funny.we got a coach who is considered the greatest coach ever next to vince lombardi calling out belicheat as a cheater and not only that,we have joe montana,who was bradys idol calling him out for the cheater he is as well.

this is too fun folks.

and pats fans here are getting pissed about it their idols are being exposed playing dodgeball.


that link of mine in the link of the thread i posted does not work anymore so here it is again.

Rodney Harrison calls Don Shula s Beli-cheat remarks disrespectful - CBSSports.com

looks like the truth hurts you that you played for cheater and liar rodney.


----------



## Montrovant

Shula is the greatest coach outside of Lombardi?  I don't hear that often.

Didn't the report on the deflated balls say there is no evidence Belichick knew about it?  I thought it was only Brady and equipment guys who were believed to be involved.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Shula is the greatest coach outside of Lombardi?  I don't hear that often.
> 
> Didn't the report on the deflated balls say there is no evidence Belichick knew about it?  I thought it was only Brady and equipment guys who were believed to be involved.



Considering who is calling Shula the greatest, it isn't surprising.

I find it hard to believe that Belichick didn't know, because he is such a force and such a micro manager. But at this point anything is possible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Shula is the greatest coach outside of Lombardi?  I don't hear that often.
> 
> Didn't the report on the deflated balls say there is no evidence Belichick knew about it?  I thought it was only Brady and equipment guys who were believed to be involved.



you dont have a very good memory then cause I remember hearing that constantly all the time when shula was coaching.Not in those exact words of course ,just that they would always say he was the greatest coach of all time.

as far as Lombardi goes,thats why they named the superbowl trophy the Lombardi trophy because he IS considered the greatest coach of all time..



we hear that overrated hack Belicheat being called the greatest coach of all time all the time now never mind the fact he was failure at cleveland before tom brady saved his ass from the toilet as we have discussed many times before.lol

Im no don shula fan.Never did like the dolphins.was too young to remember them when griese played but I always thought Marino was overrated so i could not stand to the dolphins but hard to argue though as much as I dont like shula,that he is the greatest coach of all time the most number of wins all time by any coach.

and of course they arent saying that Belicheat was involved. kraft and brady are having HIM take the fall for their cheating.thats how these crooks operate in case you did not know.

but come on,belicheat was the one behind spy scandal,common sense tells you he had as much a hand in it as brady did.


You being a belicheat apologist and all,i wouldnt expect YOU to comprehend that though.

btw,since your a niner fan,surely you must be aware that bradys idol Joe Montana,has called him out and said he was a cheater? lol. how humilating and embarrassing for tom brady.lol

post #38 on this thread.check it out.
NE Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

can you imiagine the embarrassment and humiliation Brady has got to be going through now having his OWN idol call him out for the cheater and liar he is? I would want to go into hiding if my OWN IDOL came out and said that about me.comedy gold.lol

I am a huge montana fan myself,that was the only time i ever liked the chiefs was when he came here to play for them and if I was in Bradys shoes,I would be too embarrassed to show my face to america after that.Talk about getting black eye in the face from your hero.




I mean he even went as far as posting on twitter how he dressed up in his uniform as a three year old kid.


meanwhile,Montanas idol Terry Bradshaw does nothing but rave about Montana.lol



also dude.shula was talking about SPYGATE before the superbowl where belicheat cheated,not deflategate,do try and keep up around here.lol.


----------



## Montrovant

I try to take what actually happened and the effect it may have had on games into account.  Spygate, for all the drama, seemed to have little real effect on any games.  It was against the rules and deserved punishment, but wasn't on the same level as actually stealing calls during a game.

Deflategate, again, seems to have had little effect on the game, at least in the case of Indy.  It's not like that game would have been a lot closer with slightly more inflated balls.  Again, against the rules, deserving of punishment.  I just don't get too upset over cheating which doesn't give a significant advantage to a team.  It's worrisome if it is indicative of more pervasive rules breaking, but appears to be more of the kind of bending the rules that so many athletes and competitors do.

I find the use of PEDs (ones that actually help an athlete perform better, not silly crap like marijuana) more offensive than either Spygate or Deflategate.  Hell, I found the Tuck rule in the Pats-Raiders game more offensive than either of those -gate incidents.


----------



## Montrovant

Oh, and with Shula, I'm sure I've heard him called the best or second best coach before, just not a lot.


----------



## JimH52

bendog said:


> We want our focking apology!  The media caused this story because they know everyone hates the AWESOMNESS of the PATRIOT NATION.  Nobody would be paying attention to this if those FOCKs would shut the FOCK UP.  Everyone knows Bill Bellick got NO advantage from filming teams’ walkthroughs in every superbowl the MIGHTY PATRIOTS won.  This is no Focking different!
> 
> When Mr. Kraft says the Patriot franchise is unfairly tarnished by these LIES, you can focking believe it because he is Mr. Kraft, the best owner of anything in entire FOCKING world.  It’s focking JEALOUSY.  They cannot tarnish the Patriot Nation!
> 
> It matters not that 11 of our balls were deflated and none of Indianapolis’s balls were ... even though they were stored in the same room.  Our are BETTER because the belong to the PATROIT NATION!  A locker room attendant does not need to deflate them.  The BALLS KNOW how THE GREATEST QUARTERBACK EVER likes them, and they bow to his will!
> 
> Have some focking RESPECT!  Coach has won more playoff games that anybody.
> 
> And now THE CHILDREN are snowed in in their homes and have to listen to the media accusing their Heros of cheating.  THEY CAN'T GO TO SCHOOL OR EVEN OUTSIDE.



The Cheatriots have been cheating for years, and Roger has turned his back on it.  Let's see what he does here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want our focking apology!  The media caused this story because they know everyone hates the AWESOMNESS of the PATRIOT NATION.  Nobody would be paying attention to this if those FOCKs would shut the FOCK UP.  Everyone knows Bill Bellick got NO advantage from filming teams’ walkthroughs in every superbowl the MIGHTY PATRIOTS won.  This is no Focking different!
> 
> When Mr. Kraft says the Patriot franchise is unfairly tarnished by these LIES, you can focking believe it because he is Mr. Kraft, the best owner of anything in entire FOCKING world.  It’s focking JEALOUSY.  They cannot tarnish the Patriot Nation!
> 
> It matters not that 11 of our balls were deflated and none of Indianapolis’s balls were ... even though they were stored in the same room.  Our are BETTER because the belong to the PATROIT NATION!  A locker room attendant does not need to deflate them.  The BALLS KNOW how THE GREATEST QUARTERBACK EVER likes them, and they bow to his will!
> 
> Have some focking RESPECT!  Coach has won more playoff games that anybody.
> 
> And now THE CHILDREN are snowed in in their homes and have to listen to the media accusing their Heros of cheating.  THEY CAN'T GO TO SCHOOL OR EVEN OUTSIDE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cheatriots have been cheating for years, and Roger has turned his back on it.  Let's see what he does here.
Click to expand...


I would be very  surprised if he takes his head out of  Krafts ass wouldnt you?


----------

